# Trump neuer Präsident der USA



## Krumnix (9 November 2016)

Tja, ich glaube, dass sich TTIP und alles andere somit erledigt haben 

Trump ist der neue Präsident der USA. 

Die Börsen spinnen ja schon richtig extrem um. 

Man geht davon aus, dass dieser Sieg der Welt 100.000.000.000.000 Dollar kosten wird (100 Billionen $)....


----------



## MasterOhh (9 November 2016)

Die Wahl zwischen Clinton und Trump war für mich persönlich wie die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Beide haben zentnerweise Dreck am Stecken.
Ich bin gespannt was die nächsten 4 Jahre bringen. Man kann ja hoffen das es da einige vernünftige Leute im Stab von Trump gibt, die ihm ab und an mal ein paar aufs Maul geben wenn er mal wieder abdreht.
Und wer weis, vielleicht überrascht er uns ja alle und wird ein ganz passabler President......
(8 Jahre Bush jr. haben die Welt ja auch nicht an den Abgrund getrieben)


----------



## JaJa (9 November 2016)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......

das freut mich alleine weil man hier gegen Trump so eine Propaganda gemacht hat.... Wie sie auch Propaganda gegen die AFD betreiben aber das ändert sich auch noch


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 November 2016)

Die Türkei hat Erduan
Russland Putin
USA jetzt Trump

Mal schauen wen wir nach der Wahl 2017 haben


----------



## GLT (10 November 2016)

Trump hat die Siegerfrage gestellt: "Amerika - wollt ihr eine 2te Merkel wie in Deutschland? Dann wählt Clinton."

Und Amerika hat geantwortet


----------



## Bapho (11 November 2016)

Ich bin mal gespannt wann unser Hosenanzug den Erdogan mal auf "unsere Werte" hinweist...


----------



## Paul (11 November 2016)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> .....(8 Jahre Bush jr. haben die Welt ja auch nicht an den Abgrund getrieben)


Naja, der hat jedenfalls mit seiner Nahost-Politik die Weichen für IS & Co gestellt.


----------



## Paul (11 November 2016)

JaJa schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......
> 
> das freut mich alleine weil man hier gegen Trump so eine Propaganda gemacht hat.... Wie sie auch Propaganda gegen die AFD betreiben aber das ändert sich auch noch


Wenn ich mir deine Beiträge so anschaue, echt Klasse!
Mal ein fachlich hilfreicher Beitrag? 
Absolut nichts zu finden.

Statt dessen NUR blödes rechtes Gestänkere auf unterstem Niveau.

Wenn es nach mir ginge wärst du schon auf Nimmerwiedersehen draußen (So wie dein Gesinnungsgenosse UNIMOG).



PS: dein Avatar passt hervorragend zu dir. Ein unsympathischer hässlicher Giftzwerg

PPS: Eigentlich sollte man solche Trolle wie dich ja nicht füttern........


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 November 2016)

Paul schrieb:


> dein Avatar passt hervorragend zu dir. Ein unsympathischer hässlicher Giftzwerg



Von solchen banalen Äußerlichkeiten lassen wir uns nicht ablenken ...


----------



## JaJa (11 November 2016)

Paul schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir deine Beiträge so anschaue, echt Klasse!
> Mal ein fachlich hilfreicher Beitrag?
> Absolut nichts zu finden.
> 
> ...



Unsere Gutmenschen, Bahnhofsklatscher und extreme Linke haben immer ein Problem mit anderen Meinungen. 
Dein Beitrag ist für mich ein Kompliment und gibt Kraft. 

Danke


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2016)

Trump hat es wohl in die Hände gespielt, dass er mit seinen Hasspredigen die Angst schüren konnte, Amerika
würde von Mexikanern überrollt werden usw. usw. Wenn man sich mal die Wahlstatiskiken anschaut,
wird klar, dass seine Wähler überwiegend Bürger mit niedrigem Bildungsniveau sind.

Dass man mit Angst/Hass schüren Wahlen gewinnen kann, kennt man in Deutschland aus den 30érn.
Für unsere politische Entwicklung kann nur hoffen, dass man daraus gelernt hat.


Ich bin von der politischen Entwicklung nicht begeistert ( USA, Türkei, Korea und RU ).

Mit Grüßen und ein schönes WE


----------



## IBFS (11 November 2016)

Paul schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir ginge wärst du schon auf Nimmerwiedersehen draußen (So wie dein Gesinnungsgenosse UNIMOG).



 nach Dir geht es zum Glück nicht!



Paul schrieb:


> PS: dein Avatar passt hervorragend zu dir. Ein unsympathischer hässlicher Giftzwerg



... und wenn es nach mir gehen würde, würde ich dir 2 Wochen Sendepause verordnen.

Mir ist Wurst was der Herr XXXX  geschrieben hat, aber wer sich auf einen so hohen moralischen Stand begibt, muss sich an selbigem messen lassen.
Persönliche Beleidigungen sind hier im Forum garantiert nicht gewünscht!


----------



## Paul (11 November 2016)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dass man mit Angst/Hass schüren Wahlen gewinnen kann, kennt man in Deutschland aus den 30érn.
> Für unsere politische Entwicklung kann nur hoffen, dass man daraus gelernt hat.


Wenn ich mir die politischen Tendenzen momentan so anschaue bezweifle ich stark, dass man daraus etwas gelernt hat. 

Und erschreckenderweise wird gerade dort am lautesten geschrien, wo noch vor (erst) 27 Jahren die übelste Diktatur geherrscht hat.


----------



## JaJa (11 November 2016)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> wird klar, dass seine Wähler überwiegend Bürger mit niedrigem Bildungsniveau sind.



Sicher bei Leuten mit einer anderen Meinung liegt es natürlich an der Bildung.



Paul schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die politischen Tendenzen momentan so anschaue bezweifle ich stark, dass man daraus etwas gelernt hat.
> 
> Und erschreckenderweise wird gerade dort am lautesten geschrien, wo noch vor (erst) 27 Jahren die übelste Diktatur geherrscht hat.



Das liegt bestimmt auch an der Bildung. 
Ja wer nicht der gleichen Meinung ist wie unser Paul..... der hat nichts gelernt.


----------



## roman06 (12 November 2016)

Naja (nicht Jaja  ), das nur auf die "geringere Bildung" abzuschieben...  Ist die Meinung eines Stahlarbeiters, der jetzt arbeitslos ist, sein Haus verloren hat (durch die übermäßige Gier der "Gebildeten") wirklich weniger Wert? Nein, das nennt man Demokratie und Meinungsfreiheit. Der Unterschied zwischen arm ("Ungebildet?") und extrem reich ("Gebildet?") wird immer größer, das ist DAS Problem. Ob die Trump Wähler mit einem "Milliardär" wirklich glücklich werden, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Der Trump Tower in NY ist wirklich schön, aber schon mal die Bürger von Atlanta gehört?
@Jaja: Mal sehen was Dir am 4.12. wieder einfällt , da habe ich auch die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera.

Die Demokratie ist die schlechteste aller Staatsformen, ausgenommen alle anderen. (Winston Churchill)


----------



## JaJa (12 November 2016)

roman06 schrieb:


> @Jaja: Mal sehen was Dir am 4.12. wieder einfällt , da habe ich auch die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera.
> 
> Die Demokratie ist die schlechteste aller Staatsformen, ausgenommen alle anderen. (Winston Churchill)



Tu dir selber einen Gefallen und wähle den Hofer wenn Du Veränderung willst.
Aber von der Politik in Österreich hab ich nicht viel Ahnung finde nur das Hofer und Strache in den Sendungen 
die ich gesehen habe sachlich Diskutieren und viele Aussagen kein dummes Zeug sind.

Alexander Van der Bellen.... naja  der sich selber gerne als Flüchtlingskind bezeichnet obwohl er in Wien geboren wurde
da hab ich so meine eigene Meinung zu. Er wäre auch hier in Deutschland ein prima Kandidat der Einheitsscheiße.


----------



## Bapho (14 November 2016)

Paul schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die politischen Tendenzen momentan so anschaue bezweifle ich stark, dass man daraus etwas gelernt hat.
> 
> Und erschreckenderweise wird gerade dort am lautesten geschrien, wo noch vor (erst) 27 Jahren die übelste Diktatur geherrscht hat.



Vielleicht muß man mal in einer Diktatur gelebt haben, um eine zu erkennen bzw. das die Entwicklung wieder in diese Richtung führt. Aber wir leben ja in einer postfaktischen Zeit und wer kann schon was gegen das "Gute und das "Richtige" haben.
Stichtwort Demagogie:


> „Demagogie betreibt, wer bei günstiger Gelegenheit öffentlich für ein  politisches Ziel wirbt, indem er der Masse schmeichelt, an ihre  Gefühle, Instinkte und Vorurteile appelliert, ferner sich der Hetze und  Lüge schuldig macht, Wahres übertrieben oder grob vereinfacht darstellt,  die Sache, die er durchsetzen will, für die Sache aller Gutgesinnten  ausgibt, und die Art und Weise, wie er sie durchsetzt oder durchzusetzen  vorschlägt, als die einzig mögliche hinstellt.“​ – Martin Morlock 1977[SUP][3][/SUP]





> Ideologen des Faschismus und Nationalsozialismus nannten ihre Methode politische Propaganda, die Vertreter sozialistischer bzw. kommunistischer Ideologien nannten sie hauptsächlich Agitation. Insbesondere beschuldigte man sich gegenseitig der Demagogie.



Als ich vom Sieg Trumps gelesen habe konnte ich mir ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen. Man kann sehr schön an der Reaktion der Lückenpresse und unserer Volksvertreter erkennen, dass sie eine wohlverdiente Klatsche bekommen haben.


----------



## JaJa (14 November 2016)

Schön das es geholfen hat.... das Thema wieder zu öffnen und jetzt zurück zum Thema:

Ich finde es schlimm wie die Menschen in den USA sich gegen Trump stellen obwohl er gewählt wurde. Und warum regt man sich auf wenn er 3 Millionen illegale Einwanderer ausweisen will... Illegal bleibt Illegal davon sollten wir uns eine Scheibe abschneiden.
Hier können illegale Einwanderer ein paar Verbrechen machen und nichts passiert.


----------



## vollmi (14 November 2016)

JaJa schrieb:


> Hier können illegale Einwanderer ein paar Verbrechen machen und nichts passiert.



Wie kommst du auf die Idee? Auch illegale werden für Verbrechen bestraft das Strafmaß is auch nicht anders als bei allen anderen.

mfG René


----------



## MSB (14 November 2016)

JaJa schrieb:


> Ich finde es schlimm wie die Menschen in den USA sich gegen Trump stellen obwohl er gewählt wurde. Und warum regt man sich auf wenn er 3 Millionen illegale Einwanderer ausweisen will... Illegal bleibt Illegal davon sollten wir uns eine Scheibe abschneiden.
> Hier können illegale Einwanderer ein paar Verbrechen machen und nichts passiert.


Schönes Beispiel, vor allem, das er es -im Sinne der Nation bzw. Staatenbundes- selbst machen will.
Der Europäische Weg sieht dafür ja einen quasi-Diktator am Bosporus vor ... ob das jetzt dann so viel gutmenschlicher ist?

Generell scheinen die USA als selbsternanntes Mutterland der Demokratie schon ein beschissenes Wahlsystem zu haben, 
wenn der eine (Trump) gegen das Ergebnis hätte vorgehen wollen falls Niederlage, und die anderen jetzt wg. des Ergebnisses demonstrieren.

Im Prinzip finde ich ein paar Sachen aber jetzt aufrichtig positiv:
Die Dauer-konfrontation mit Russland wird sich wohl abschwächen.
Für die TTIP Gegner gibt es jetzt in Form von Trump wenigstens mal so was ähnliches wie eine berechtigte Hoffnung dass die Sache gerade vom Tisch in den Aktenvernichter wandert.
Da gäbe es sicherlich noch das eine oder andere mehr.


----------



## JaJa (14 November 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf die Idee? Auch illegale werden für Verbrechen bestraft das Strafmaß is auch nicht anders als bei allen anderen.
> 
> mfG René



Sie werden aber nicht ausgewiesen und auch ein Asylverfahren wird nicht unterbrochen. Das wir uns sehr schwer tun Leute des Landes zu verweisen ist ja kein Geheimnis


----------



## JaJa (14 November 2016)

MSB schrieb:


> Im Prinzip finde ich ein paar Sachen aber jetzt aufrichtig positiv:
> Die Dauer-konfrontation mit Russland wird sich wohl abschwächen.
> Für die TTIP Gegner gibt es jetzt in Form von Trump wenigstens mal so was ähnliches wie eine berechtigte Hoffnung dass die Sache gerade vom Tisch in den Aktenvernichter wandert.
> Da gäbe es sicherlich noch das eine oder andere mehr.



Das finde ich auch gut das TTIP so gut wie vom Tisch ist und wieder an einem besseren Verhältnis zwischen RU und USA gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Bits_And_More (14 November 2016)

Ob es für die Handelspartner der USA besser wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln (mal mit Ausnahme der Pharma). Trump möchte, dass die USA bei Staatsverträgen, mehr Vorteile hat, als sie jetzt schon haben. Bei vergangen Verträgen stand die USA ja nie wirklich schlecht da und hatte viele Vorteile auf ihrer Seite. 
Schlussendlich ist die USA ein wichtiger Handelspartner für Europa, da muss erst die Zukunft zeigen, wie sich das entwickeln wird. Doch eben diese Unsicherheit dämpft Investitionen unter welchen gewissen Branchen betroffen sein könnten, auch bei uns.

Und nebenbei: Die Diskussionskultur in diesen Topic dürfte ruhig etwas sachlicher werden. Nicht jeder, der nicht auf der AFD Schiene fährt ist automatisch ein "Linker", "Gutmensch" etc.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 November 2016)

Im Westen der Trump, im Osten der Putin, im Süden der Erdogan.... es wird spannend für Europa.


----------



## vollmi (14 November 2016)

JaJa schrieb:


> Sie werden aber nicht ausgewiesen und auch ein Asylverfahren wird nicht unterbrochen. Das wir uns sehr schwer tun Leute des Landes zu verweisen ist ja kein Geheimnis



Wieso sollte es unterbrochen werden? Oder wieso ausgewiesen? Die Strafe soll doch die gleiche sein wie für jeden anderen Menschen. Das wäre sie aber nicht wenn zusätzlich noch eine weitere Strafe drauf käme.

Mir wird ja auch nicht die Fahrerlaubnis entzogen wenn ich meine Steuern zu spät bezahle.

mfG René


----------



## JaJa (14 November 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es unterbrochen werden? Oder wieso ausgewiesen? Die Strafe soll doch die gleiche sein wie für jeden anderen Menschen. Das wäre sie aber nicht wenn zusätzlich noch eine weitere Strafe drauf käme.
> 
> Mir wird ja auch nicht die Fahrerlaubnis entzogen wenn ich meine Steuern zu spät bezahle.
> 
> mfG René



Eine etwas sehr merkwürdige Ansicht aber ok ist deine Meinung. 
Ich finde das bei kriminellen Zuwanderer kein Recht mehr auf Asyl bzw. Bleiberecht besteht. 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen haben wir in Deutschland keinen einzigen Flüchtling haben sondern nur "Migranten". 

Wer keine Aufenthaltserlaubnis bekommt und wem kein Asyl gewährt wird der muss das Land wieder verlassen doch leider werden bei uns 
immer mehr Gründe gesucht die eine Ausreise oder eine Abschiebung verhindern wie zB. Reiseunfähigkeit, ein fehlender Pass usw.
In anderen Ländern wie zB. Australien oder den USA geht man mit diesem Thema anders um.

Aber wir wollen doch bei Thema USA bleiben

Trump verzichtet sogar auf sein Gehalt.
Statt 400 000 Dollar will er nur einen symbolischen Dollar annehmen.... Lobenswert


----------



## hucki (14 November 2016)

JaJa schrieb:


> ... will er nur einen symbolischen Dollar annehmen....


Will nicht -> *muss*!

Er wollte wohl eigentlich komplett verzichten.


----------



## vollmi (14 November 2016)

JaJa schrieb:


> Trump verzichtet sogar auf sein Gehalt.
> Statt 400 000 Dollar will er nur einen symbolischen Dollar annehmen.... Lobenswert



Was ist daran bitte lobenswert?
Lobenswert wäre, wenn er nur die 400'000 annimmt. Damit wäre er unbestechlich und nicht durch irgendeine Lobby oder Gewinnstreben abhängig.

mfG René


----------



## V W (14 November 2016)

Selbst als er Pleite war hat er immer noch 450.000$ Monatseinkommen gehabt während seine Angestellten bei Casinos und seiner Fluglinie gefeuert wurden. Deshalb wird es ihn wohl nicht schmerzen jetzt auf das "Taschengeld" zu verzichten.
Aber auch ich habe gehofft das Trump Präsident wird. Meiner Meinung nach waren beide Kandidaten eigentlich unwählbar. Ich möchte nur sehen ob er verrückt genug ist die Mauer jetzt wirklich zu bauen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 November 2016)

> Trump verzichtet sogar auf sein Gehalt.
> Statt 400 000 Dollar will er nur einen symbolischen Dollar annehmen.... Lobenswert



Na ja,
da er ja wohl die Interessen seines Großunternehmens weiterhin vertritt, wird er wohl
mit dem neuen Einfluss 400.000 Dollar am Tag mehr verdienen.

Da sind doch 400.000 Dollar im Monat wie mal ein deutscher Bank Vorstand sagte "Peanuts"


----------



## Krumnix (14 November 2016)

Für mich war Trump die "bessere" Wahl. Die Clinton ist zu lange in der Politik unterwegs.
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie einer, der aus der Wirtschaft kommt, das Land regiert.
Und bei allem was Trump so von Sprüchen von sich gibt und was er alles anstellen will, 
so sollten wir uns eins im Klaren sein. Der Mann hat sich ganz alleine ein Milliarden-Imperium
aufgebaut. Also irgendwas muss er ja richtig gemacht haben.

Von der Clinton bin ich dagegen enttäuscht, die "Schuld" nun dem Chef vom FBI in die
Schuhe zu schieben....


----------



## JaJa (14 November 2016)

Für mich war Trump die auch bessere Wahl.
Ich glaube das viele Menschen in den USA die Nase voll haben von Politiker-Präsidenten-Dynastien
wie Clinton, Bush, Kennedy usw.

Mal sehen ob seinen großen Worten nun Taten folgen oder ob er nur Sprüche gemacht hat um Wählerstimmen zu bekommen.


----------



## Bits_And_More (14 November 2016)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Für mich war Trump die "bessere" Wahl. Die Clinton ist zu lange in der Politik unterwegs.
> Ich bin mal gespannt, wie einer, der aus der Wirtschaft kommt, das Land regiert.
> Und bei allem was Trump so von Sprüchen von sich gibt und was er alles anstellen will,
> so sollten wir uns eins im Klaren sein. Der Mann hat sich ganz alleine ein Milliarden-Imperium
> ...




Naja, ganz alleine würde ich jetzt nicht sagen. Papa Trumps Millionen haben schon geholfen... Auch als Donald anfangs 90er fast Pleite ging, konnte er sich nur dank Papas Geldbeutel wieder aufrappeln.
Das seine Gläubiger Milliarden verloren haben, verschweigt er dann nur zu gerne.

Einen gewissen Erfolg, inbesondere auf der Vermarktung seines Namens, möchte ich ich nicht abstreiten, doch ihn als Self-Made-Milliardär zu bezeichnen ginge wohl etwas zu weit.


----------



## JaJa (14 November 2016)

Bits_And_More schrieb:


> Das seine Gläubiger Milliarden verloren haben, verschweigt er dann nur zu gerne.



Das stimmt.. das haben wir aber auch tausendfach hier das Gläubiger ins die Röhre sehen.... 
Wer mal so weit oben war wie Trump & Co. (Die Reichen) hat immer sein Schäfchen im trockenen.


----------



## Paul (14 November 2016)

Krumnix schrieb:


> .... Der Mann hat sich ganz alleine ein Milliarden-Imperium
> aufgebaut. Also irgendwas muss er ja richtig gemacht haben.


Bestimmt hat er das nur dadurch aufbauen können weil er nie jemand über den Tisch gezogen hat und sich immer fair verhalten hat.


----------



## MSB (14 November 2016)

Paul schrieb:


> Bestimmt hat er das nur dadurch aufbauen können weil er nie jemand über den Tisch gezogen hat und sich immer fair verhalten hat.


Also bei solchen moralischen Maßstäben, kannst du dich eigentlich gleich an die nächste Staßenlaterne hängen.
Dann bist du im westlichen Wirtschaftssystem definitiv mal ganz falsch aufgehoben.


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2016)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Der Mann hat sich ganz alleine ein Milliarden-Imperium
> aufgebaut. Also irgendwas muss er ja richtig gemacht haben.



Seine Geschäftspraktiken und sein Umgang mit Partnern und Mitarbeitern machen ihn aber nicht unbedingt zum Vorbild ...

Von Robert Bosch gibt es das Zitat: "Ich zahle nicht gute Löhne, weil ich viel Geld habe, sondern ich habe viel Geld, weil ich gute Löhne zahle."
Trump hat danach nie gehandelt.


----------



## Krumnix (15 November 2016)

Vorbild ist er sicher nicht, war auch nie meine Aussage. Aber er scheint mehr Schneid zu haben, wie die Clinton, und das begrüße ich.
Es gibt sogut wie keine Vorbilder in der Politik. Und jeder Mensch macht Fehler oder entscheidet sich mal was unanständiges zu tun.
Trump hat mit Sicherheit viel zu seinen Gunsten entschieden und nicht an andere gedacht. Aber er ist mir immer noch lieber, als
die Clinton.


----------



## Bapho (15 November 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Seine Geschäftspraktiken und sein Umgang mit Partnern und Mitarbeitern machen ihn aber nicht unbedingt zum Vorbild ...
> 
> Von Robert Bosch gibt es das Zitat: "Ich zahle nicht gute Löhne, weil ich viel Geld habe, sondern ich habe viel Geld, weil ich gute Löhne zahle."
> Trump hat danach nie gehandelt.



Also wenn ich mich so bei unseren "Profipolitikern" umsehe, haben da die wenigsten irgendeine nennenswerte Lebensleistung vorzuweisen, in vielen Fällen noch nichtmal eine Ausbildung. Die meisten sind nie vom realen Arbeitsleben belastet worden. Was sind denn das für Vorbilder?

Ich halte den Trump sicher nicht für erste Wahl, aber für mich stellt er das kleinere Übel zur Killary dar und so wie das Establishment überall kräht und keift, kann ich mir eine Gewisse Schadenfreude nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Rynem (15 November 2016)

Also meines Erachtens nach war das mehr die Wahl der Qual oder die Qual der Wahl?  

Jedenfalls muss ich mir eingestehen, dass ich damit nicht gerechnet habe. Ich habe auch den Wahlkampf nie wirklich verfolgt, aber Trump ist mir natürlich kein fremder Name. Ich wusste schon lange vorher, was dieser Typ bis jetzt geleistet hat. 

Er hat schon zwei Milliardenpleiten hinter sich, wie es dazu kam, dass er wieder Milliardär wurde ist mir fremd. Ob Papa Trump dahinter steckte, möglich.

Nun Trump meinte: "Lets make America great again" - Trump ist wohl mehr daran interessiert die Wirtschaft Amerikas wieder anzukurbeln und Kriminalität zu beseitigen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass er kein Rassist ist, aber einfach die Amerikanischen Bürger vor üblen schützen will. 

Sein Ziel ist es die Binnenstruktur zu stärken und höhere Zölle für Importierte Güter einzuführen. Ob das nun Amerika wirklich stärkt? Beispiel dafür ist Ford: Ford hat viele Produktionsstätten im Ausland und kauft diverse Teile auch im Ausland. Wenn jetzt der Zoll dafür angehoben wird, steigen die Preise für diese Autos. Sollten, so wie es Trump vor hat, gar ganze Produktionsstätten nach Amerika verlegt werden kostet dann der Ford Mustang mit seinen 5.2 Litern Hubraum keine 30.000 US Dollar mehr sondern schon fast das doppelte, und das wäre für die Amerikanischen Bürger ein riesen Strich durch die Rechnung, da bekanntlich diese gerne große Maschinen fahren (Auf dem College hat eh jeder Rotzbengel einen Dodge RAM oder einen Mustang unter dem Po). 

Jedenfalls was ich kurz damit sage: Mal sehen ob er auch tatsächlich die Ahnung hat was ihm sein Handeln für Konsequenzen bringt.

Over and Out


----------



## mariob (15 November 2016)

Hallo,
sehr schön gesagt Rynem, so sehe ich das eben auch, es gibt einfach Notwendigkeiten an denen man nicht vorbeikommt, das passiert in unserem Berufsfeld auch oft genug. Und oft genug darf man dann den ach so genialen Plan in die Tonne treten. Und auch das wird ein Herr Trump nicht ignorieren können.
Ansonsten teile ich die Schadenfreude von Bapho, auch in unserem schönen D gibt es ja schon Gejammer weil auf einmal die Vorgaben fehlen. Der Herr Stoltenberg hat ja nach der Wahl ei wenig hilflos geklungen. Wo wir auch wieder bei der Rüstungsindustrie sind. Mal sehen was die unternehmen werden.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (15 November 2016)

Also ich verstehe es wieder? 

Was ist bei Trump besser oder schlechter als bei Clinton oder Merkel?
Keine Angst 1980 kam ein mittelmäßiger Schauspieler ins Weiße Haus und es gab weniger Probleme und Kriege als mit dem Herrn Strauch Jr..

Fakt ist hier wie dort drüben oder sonst auf der Welt:
Die Arbeiter werden abgehängt und sind nichts anders als Humankapital.

Hat noch irgend einer unter 30 Jahren die Illusion, dass er sein Leben besser und lebenswerter gestalten kann?
Wir, also mein Jahrgang, wir haben uns mit einer guten Ausbildung und / oder Studium einen Weg in eine bessere Zeit erarbeiten können. Geht das heute noch?

Ich hätte doch besser BWL oder eine andere brotlose Kunst studieren sollen.
Meine Oma, eine kluge Frau, hat gesagt: Geld kann man nicht fressen.

Also besser nachdenken, ob wir eine Muddi behalten wollen oder einen Erzengel ohne Ahnung nächstes Jahr haben wollen.
Der Einzige, dem ich genug Hirn und Ahnung zutraue wird jetzt als Präsident weggelobt, das ist wie im richtigen Leben eben, Intelligenz hat mit Politik nichts zu tun, schade.


bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 November 2016)

Aber das Trump Präsident wird, hat mal wohl schon geahnt.



Spaß beiseite. Die Macher von den Simpson haben gesagt, man hat 2000 Trump genommen, weil dass einfach das absurdeste war.


Ein bischen Spaß muss sein.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## vollmi (15 November 2016)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Aber das Trump Präsident wird, hat mal wohl schon geahnt.
> 
> Spaß beiseite. Die Macher von den Simpson haben gesagt, man hat 2000 Trump genommen, weil dass einfach das absurdeste war.



Hehe 2007 war bei den Simpsons dann Arnold Präsident  Bin also gespannt auf 2020/2024 






mfG René


----------



## roman06 (15 November 2016)

@Bike

Du hättest BWL UND JURA studieren sollen, DAS ist die Kombi 

Unser aller Problem ist die Schere zwischen arm (alle "Ungebildet"?) und reich ("alle Gebildet"?).
Waren alle eure Eltern Akademiker? (nichts gegen die)

roman


----------



## Peter Gedöns (15 November 2016)

roman06 schrieb:


> Waren alle eure Eltern Akademiker? (nichts gegen die)



Ja alle die ich hatte.


Oder war die Frage jetzt speziell für Bike so formuliert.


----------



## roman06 (15 November 2016)

Gnadenlos erwischt. Mein "österreichisches Deutsch". Aber ich denke, Du weißt, was gemeint war.


----------



## bike (15 November 2016)

roman06 schrieb:


> Unser aller Problem ist die Schere zwischen arm (alle "Ungebildet"?) und reich ("alle Gebildet"?).



Hilft eine gute Bildung?
Wenn ich unsere Studis ansehe, die zur Zeit ihr Praktikum machen und wenn ich dann erfahre, dass die MIT Abschluss nur Anstellungen befristet oder zur Probe OHNE gerechte Bezahlung bekommen, dann bekomme ich das große Kotzen.
Die Ausrede Bildung ist alles stimmt nicht.
Wenn man die Zahlen anschauen, wie viele Akademiker nicht in ihrem Beruf arbeiten können, da sie zu wenig dort verdienen würden.
Der akademische Taxifahrer ist öfter Realität als gedacht.
Ich kenne auch PLC Programmierer die arbeitslos sind, da diese nicht für 8,50€ arbeiten wollen bzw können.


bike


----------



## roman06 (16 November 2016)

bike schrieb:


> Hilft eine gute Bildung?
> Wenn ich unsere Studis ansehe, die zur Zeit ihr Praktikum machen und wenn ich dann erfahre, dass die MIT Abschluss nur Anstellungen befristet oder zur Probe OHNE gerechte Bezahlung bekommen, dann bekomme ich das große Kotzen.
> Die Ausrede Bildung ist alles stimmt nicht.
> Wenn man die Zahlen anschauen, wie viele Akademiker nicht in ihrem Beruf arbeiten können, da sie zu wenig dort verdienen würden.
> ...



Genau so ist es. Hast wohl meine "Fragezeichen" übersehen. Die Schere besteht trotzdem, sie wird immer größer, und damit sind viele unzufrieden, auch die Amis. Ob das ein Milliardär, wie auch immer er das geworden bzw. geblieben ist, ändern wird? Mal sehen. Fakt ist, dass die etablierte Politik hier und "drüben" nichts daran geändert hat (oder das ändern will). Amerika hat "Change" gewählt, das sollte man akzeptieren. Ich bin mit Trump nicht glücklich, aber man kann nicht an sovielen Bürgern "vorbeiregieren". "Weiter so" wird auch bei uns nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Rynem (16 November 2016)

Ich denke mal der große Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Amerika ist, dass die Leute, wenn es Ihnen nicht passt auf die Straße gehen. Und man kann so eine Menschenmasse nicht übersehen oder alle ins Gefängnis stecken, so wie es in Deutschland der Fall wäre wenn man sich gegen die Regierung stellen würde. 

Und das ist der knackpunkt: Wenn Trump etwas tut was den Amerikanischen Bürgern nicht gut tut, werden die sich schon früh genug melden, es wohnen ja nicht nur Idioten da drüben. 

Grüße

Rynem


----------



## vollmi (16 November 2016)

Rynem schrieb:


> Ich denke mal der große Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Amerika ist, dass die Leute, wenn es Ihnen nicht passt auf die Straße gehen. Und man kann so eine Menschenmasse nicht übersehen oder alle ins Gefängnis stecken, so wie es in Deutschland der Fall wäre wenn man sich gegen die Regierung stellen würde.



Mal im Ernst. Ihr habt in DE so grosse Gefängnisse um 50% der Bevölkerung einzusperren wenn die auf die Strasse gehen um gegen etwas zu protestieren?
Interessant.
Oder meinst du nur die paar Chaoten welche mal n Ausländerheim anzünden oder sich auf Schienen festketten wo der Atomtransport durchsoll? Die werden auchin Amerika eingelocht wenn sie dem System in den Weg kommen.

mfG René


----------



## roman06 (16 November 2016)

Ich bin dann jetzt mal raus aus dieser Diskussion, ich denke, das Thema ist durch und wir werden wohl abwarten müssen. Ich habe die Amerikaner auch nicht so als "große Protestierer" auf dem Zettel. Wer das in Europa ganz gut kann, sind die Franzosen. @CH (Vollmi?) Ihr habt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ein VB "gegen Ausländer" erfolgreich abgeschmettert, Chapeau! Wir Österreicher haben eine andere Politik verfolgt, die Deutschland (wo ich als Ausländer sehr gerne lebe), auch "geholfen" hat. Den Zaunbau finde ich allerdings SCHLECHT!
"Es gibt keine perfekten Menschen, nur perfekte Absichten!" (frei aus "Robin Hood", auweh)

roman


----------



## JaJa (16 November 2016)

roman06 schrieb:


> Ich bin dann jetzt mal raus aus dieser Diskussion, ich denke, das Thema ist durch und wir werden wohl abwarten müssen. Ich habe die Amerikaner auch nicht so als "große Protestierer" auf dem Zettel. Wer das in Europa ganz gut kann, sind die Franzosen. @CH (Vollmi?) Ihr habt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ein VB "gegen Ausländer" erfolgreich abgeschmettert, Chapeau! Wir Österreicher haben eine andere Politik verfolgt, die Deutschland (wo ich als Ausländer sehr gerne lebe), auch "geholfen" hat. Den Zaunbau finde ich allerdings SCHLECHT!
> "Es gibt keine perfekten Menschen, nur perfekte Absichten!" (frei aus "Robin Hood", auweh)
> 
> roman



Stimmt Ihr habt es gemacht und unsere Politik hat es als eigene TOP-Leistung verkauft.....


----------



## Blockmove (16 November 2016)

@JaJa

Laut deinem Profil kommst du aus Essen.
Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung der Kohlereviere in den USA (Pennsylvania) oder den Niedergang von Detroit anschaue, dann solltest du eigentlich recht zufrieden mit der deutschen Politik sein.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## JaJa (16 November 2016)

Geboren ja aber lebe ein paar Meter entfernt.
Warum sollte ich deiner Meinung nach mit der Politik zufrieden sein ?

Für mich hat die Politik noch nichts gemacht und alles was ich habe....das habe ich mir selber erarbeitet, umgesetzt und auch ohne die Hilfe von Vater Staat bezahlt. Auch die Banken sind nicht die große Hilfe für Gewerbetreibende.

Mir hilft auch keiner bei der Suche von Aufträgen oder Kunden. 
Ich darf nur Einkommensteuer, Umsatzsteuer, Gewerbesteuer, Kirchensteuer, Solidaritätszuschlag, Berufsgenossenschaft, Krankenkassenbeiträge, IHK und HWK Mitgliedergebühren und sonstigen Müll bezahlen damit wir Geld für den ganzen Blödsinn haben.

Ich habe in meinen Leben schon so viele Steuern bezahlt das nicht Gauck sondern ich im Schloss Bellevue wohnen müsste. 

Gruss


----------



## vollmi (16 November 2016)

JaJa schrieb:


> Für mich hat die Politik noch nichts gemacht und alles was ich habe....das habe ich mir selber erarbeitet, umgesetzt und auch ohne die Hilfe von Vater Staat bezahlt. Auch die Banken sind nicht die große Hilfe für Gewerbetreibende.



Du kannst noch soviel selbst erarbeiten. Wenn die Umgebung nicht stimmt dann wird dabei nichts herauskommen. Und das die Umgebung stimmt ist der Politik zuzuschreiben und nicht dir.



> Mir hilft auch keiner bei der Suche von Aufträgen oder Kunden.



Das ist schon sehr naiv. Dir hilft vielleicht keiner bei der Suche. Aber das du was finden kannst ist ebenfalls der Politik zuzuschreiben. Dem wie die Politik die Märkte öffnet, schliesst, unterstützt etc. wie die Politik Importzölle kalkuliert um den inneren Markt zu schützen etc. Alles dinge auf die du selbst direkt keinen Einfluss hast, aber welche ganz erheblichen einfluss auf dich hat.

Ich bin erstaunt das du es mit dieser naiven Sichtweise (alles nur dein Verdienst) überhaupt schaffst ein eigenes Gewerbe am laufen zuhalten.

mfg René


----------



## JaJa (16 November 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Du kannst noch soviel selbst erarbeiten. Wenn die Umgebung nicht stimmt dann wird dabei nichts herauskommen. Und das die Umgebung stimmt ist der Politik zuzuschreiben und nicht dir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist auf alle Fälle ein Angestellter auch kein Freiberufler.
Und zu meinem Gewerbe.... ja von Angestellten und Freiberufler hab ich paar Stück.
Und der Politik der letzten 10-15 Jahre verdanke ich nicht viel. 
Der Rest sind für mich die Spätfolgen der fetten Jahre davor und Naiv ist für mich "Wir schaffen das"
Aber lassen wir das Thema

gruss


----------



## Blockmove (16 November 2016)

JaJa schrieb:


> Für mich hat die Politik noch nichts gemacht und alles was ich habe....das habe ich mir selber erarbeitet, umgesetzt und auch ohne die Hilfe von Vater Staat bezahlt. Auch die Banken sind nicht die große Hilfe für Gewerbetreibende.
> 
> Mir hilft auch keiner bei der Suche von Aufträgen oder Kunden.
> Ich darf nur Einkommensteuer, Umsatzsteuer, Gewerbesteuer, Kirchensteuer, Solidaritätszuschlag, Berufsgenossenschaft, Krankenkassenbeiträge, IHK und HWK Mitgliedergebühren und sonstigen Müll bezahlen damit wir Geld für den ganzen Blödsinn haben.
> ...



So die Politik hat für dich nichts gemacht:

Fangen wir also mal bei deiner Geburt an. Bekanntermassen haben viele in den USA keine oder nur eine miserable Krankenversicherung.
Ist während der Schwangerschaft oder bei der Entbindung ein Krankenhausaufenthalt notwendig, dann bist schon mal mit 2000$ aufwärts dabei.
Bildungssystem. Das staatliche Bildungssystem der USA ist vergleichsweise schlecht. Mit dem Abschluß an einer "Billig-Noname-Uni" bekommst du in den USA einen Job auf unserem Facharbeiter-Niveau.
Deshalb nehmen viele Eltern hohe Kredite auf, um ihren Kindern eine gute Bildung zu ermöglichen. Die Kosten sind der Größenordnung von etwa 50000$
Versuche mal in den USA einen gut ausgebildeten Facharbeiter auf deutschen Niveau zu bekommen. Entweder unmöglich oder unbezahlbar. Das deutsche Berufsbildungssystem ist einer der Exportschlager Deutschlands.
Tja und hier sind nun mal IHK und Handwerkskammern aktiv. Auch wenn viele die deutsche Handwerksordung verfluchen, so sichert sie doch gewisse Standards und somit auch in vielen Branchen auch Stundensätze.
Im Tubokapitalismus hättest du es wohl deutlcih schwerer.
Die Berufsgenossenschaften hier sind zwar lästig, wer aber einen Arbeitsunfall mal hatte, wird sicher froh sein. Und nimmt man dann unsere Normen und vergleicht sie mit UL, dann weiss ich nicht, was das größere Übel ist.
Und ansonsten hat vollmi mit seinen Ausführungen recht. Politik schafft die Rahmenbedingungen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## JaJa (16 November 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So die Politik hat für dich nichts gemacht:
> 
> Fangen wir also mal bei deiner Geburt an. Bekanntermassen haben viele in den USA keine oder nur eine miserable Krankenversicherung.
> Ist während der Schwangerschaft oder bei der Entbindung ein Krankenhausaufenthalt notwendig, dann bist schon mal mit 2000$ aufwärts dabei.
> ...



Gute Politik.... ja
Aber ich hab ja geschrieben der letzten 10-15 Jahre.
Was du aufgezählt hast waren oder sind alles alte Errungenschaften vergangener Tage die langsam abgebaut werden
oder sind zB. 400 Euro Jobs und billig Lohnniveau ein echter Erfolg..... 
Eine ausführliche Aufzählung würde den Rahmen hier sprengen und es fehlt mir auch die Lust dafür.


----------



## Rynem (17 November 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst. Ihr habt in DE so grosse Gefängnisse um 50% der Bevölkerung einzusperren wenn die auf die Strasse gehen um gegen etwas zu protestieren?
> Interessant.
> Oder meinst du nur die paar Chaoten welche mal n Ausländerheim anzünden oder sich auf Schienen festketten wo der Atomtransport durchsoll? Die werden auchin Amerika eingelocht wenn sie dem System in den Weg kommen.
> 
> mfG René




Unabhängig davon wie viele Gefängnisse oder wie viel Platz wir haben - es wird sich kein Schwein auf die Straße trauen. Der Mauerfall war der letzte Protest in Deutschland. So etwas wird es nicht mehr geben. 


Grüße


----------



## Bits_And_More (17 November 2016)

Rynem schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon wie viele Gefängnisse oder wie viel Platz wir haben - es wird sich kein Schwein auf die Straße trauen. Der Mauerfall war der letzte Protest in Deutschland. So etwas wird es nicht mehr geben.
> 
> 
> Grüße



Vor nicht einmal zwei Monaten gingen zehntausende in Deutschland auf die Strasse. Ohne Widerstand seitens der Bevölkerung wäre TTIP wohl schon lange vor der Wahl durch gewesen.


----------



## vollmi (17 November 2016)

Bits_And_More schrieb:


> Vor nicht einmal zwei Monaten gingen zehntausende in Deutschland auf die Strasse. Ohne Widerstand seitens der Bevölkerung wäre TTIP wohl schon lange vor der Wahl durch gewesen.



Wurden die wenigstens alle verhaftet weil sie gegen die Regierung aufbegehrten?

mfG René


----------



## JaJa (17 November 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Oder meinst du nur die paar Chaoten welche mal n Ausländerheim anzünden oder sich auf Schienen festketten wo der Atomtransport durchsoll?
> 
> mfG René



Die gewaltbereiten Linken sind wirklich richtige Spinner. Sie tarnen gerne ein Feuer als rechten Anschlag das ist ja der Trick 



vollmi schrieb:


> Wurden die wenigstens alle verhaftet weil sie gegen die Regierung aufbegehrten?
> 
> mfG René



Hört einfach auf euch gegenseitig zu verarschen


----------



## Rynem (17 November 2016)

Tausende gingen auf die Straße - von über 80 Millionen. 

Grüße


----------



## bike (17 November 2016)

@Dieter
Wer nur jaja ist, der kann nicht anders, das wissen wir hier doch inzwischen.
Hat bestimmt gegen alles und jeden demonstriert, nur war die Wohnungstür geschlossen.

Und wenn jemand schreibt tausende waren auf der Straße von 80 Millionen, dann bekomme ich Handkrampf (die Faust wird und bleibt geschlossen).
Immer nur jammern und schlecht reden, das ist schön.
Sich hinterm Bildschirm verstecken ist eine ein echte intellektuelle Leistung.

Haben wir wirklich früher alles falsch gemacht?
Doppelbeschluss, Pershing und Volkszählung.
Hat frazebuk und watsab wirklich schon die Oberhand?

Schade

bike


----------



## KingHelmer (17 November 2016)

> Tausende gingen auf die Straße - von über 80 Millionen.



Wenn in Deutschland tausende auf die Straßen gehen, hat das einiges zu bedeuten, da die Deutschen zumeist alles ohne großes meckern hinnehmen.
Und wenn sonst tausende ihren Arsch bewegen, dann nur für eine Loveparade oder sonst was.

ich bin ganz froh damit, dass TTIP nicht durchgekommen ist. In den Medien wurde kurz nach der Wahl schon berichtet, wie schrecklich es doch sei, dass TTIP nun noch schwerer durchzusetzen wird und Trump blockieren wird.

Ehrlich gesagt ist mit die Pest (Trump) auch lieber als Cholera (Clinton). Was diese Frau von sich gibt ist gelogen, kleines Beispiel Homo-Ehe. Vor ein paar Jahren hat sie noch die Meinung vertreten, dass Homo-Ehen nicht erlaubt gehören sollten. Heute sagt sie genau das Gegenteil, beide Male gibt sie an, dass dies auch ihre feste, persönliche Überzeugung sei.

Eine reine "ich sage was gesagt werden muss, um Wähler zu gewinnen" - Tante.
Trump hat wenigstens auf den Putz gehauen und, man muss es eben sagen, fair und ehrlich gewonnen.

Das gehört von allen respektiert....

Ich bin außerdem auch sicher, dass die Welt sich weiterdrehen wird. Vielleicht stoppt sie zwischendurch mal kurz oder dreht sich falsch herum, aber drehen wird sie sich!

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## JaJa (17 November 2016)

bike schrieb:


> @Dieter
> Wer nur jaja ist, der kann nicht anders, das wissen wir hier doch inzwischen.
> Hat bestimmt gegen alles und jeden demonstriert, nur war die Wohnungstür geschlossen.
> 
> ...



Lass mal den Alkohol aus dem Balg....


----------



## Blockmove (17 November 2016)

bike schrieb:


> Haben wir wirklich früher alles falsch gemacht?
> Doppelbeschluss, Pershing und Volkszählung.
> Hat frazebuk und watsab wirklich schon die Oberhand?



Hmmm ... wenn ich mir die Entwicklung heute anschaue, dann würde ich sagen:
Ja, Privatfernsehen, Bild, Google, Facebook und die Populisten haben gewonnen.

Früher zu den von dir angesprochenenen Zeiten in den 80ern waren Artikel im Spiegel mind. 5 Seiten lang.
Es gab nur öffentlich-rechtliches Fernsehen mit einem sogenannten Bildungsauftrag. Folglich gab es nicht nur Kochshows, sondern auch Politikmagazine.
Wenn man nicht gerade chronischer Bild-Leser war, dann konnte man einer gewissen politischen Bildung kaum entkommen.

Und heute:
15min Tagesschau oder ZDF-heute überfordern schon die meisten.
10 Zeilen bei Facebook sind doch eindeutig informativer.
Bestenfalls wird dann noch Spiegel-Online angeschaut.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Rynem (17 November 2016)

bike schrieb:


> @Dieter
> Wer nur jaja ist, der kann nicht anders, das wissen wir hier doch inzwischen.
> Hat bestimmt gegen alles und jeden demonstriert, nur war die Wohnungstür geschlossen.
> 
> ...



Mach mal halblang bike, deine Faust kann ruhig geschlossen bleiben mit Gewalt kommst du eh nicht weit und schon erst gar nicht bei mir. 

Ja natürlich, das ist die reinste Wahrheit. Sag mir wo mindestens hundertausende Leute auf der Straße waren seit der Wende - gar nicht mehr. Nadda. 
Ich meckere nicht hinter meinen Bildschirm, ich unterschreibe Jährlich mehr als über 25 Petitionen - übrigens die neue Form von Aussagekraft gegenüber dem Straßenprotest - gegen solche Sachen wie TTIP usw (brauch ja nicht alles Aufzählen). 

Ich engagiere mich soweit ich es für sinnvoll halte. Ich sage es mal so TTIP wurde nicht durchgesetzt, nicht weil Leute wie wir irgendwelche Petitionen unterschieben haben oder ein paar "tausend" auf die Straße gegangen sind. Es hat sich nicht durchgesetzt weil die Leute die mehr Geld besitzen, so viel das es deine Fantasie sprengt. Ihr meint wohl nicht, dass die Politik alles regelt. 

Es werden Fäden gezogen, damals reine Verschwörungstheorie und heute bewahrheitet sich alles nacheinander. 

macht eure Augen auf ... mainstream jungs. 


Grüße


----------



## bike (18 November 2016)

@Dieter:
Du hast recht, leider.
Die Menschen in der DDR sind aufgestanden gegen den Staat und dessen Überwachungspraxis.
Heute nutzen diese Menschen Frazebuch und wasab und andere "soziale" Medien.
Ist das besser als Stasi? Ich behaupte nicht. Damals wurde alles auf Papier gespeichert und war schwer zu handeln. Heute gibt es terrabyte Datenbanken die Sekundenschnell durchsucht werden können.

Ich bin kein Freund von unseren Politikclowns, doch einer hat sich Sympathien verdient:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...-Objekt-eines-Algorithmus-werden-3042607.html
So wird doch in Amiland die Meinung gebildet. Objektiv kann das nicht sein.
Langsam versucht jemand gegenzusteuern für den das Internet im Jahr 2016 nicht als Neuland betrachtet. 


bike


----------



## hucki (18 November 2016)

bike schrieb:


> Die Menschen in der DDR sind aufgestanden gegen den Staat und dessen Überwachungspraxis.
> Heute nutzen diese Menschen Frazebuch und wasab und andere "soziale" Medien.
> Ist das besser als Stasi? Ich behaupte nicht.


Als ehemaliger DDR-Bürger ist das in meinen Augen ein Riesenunterschied.

In sozialen Medien ist es immer noch *meine* Entscheidung, was online geht und was nicht.
Wenn ich zu dusselig bin, mir über die Konsequenzen von dem, was ich online stelle, bewusst zu sein, ist das immer noch mein Problem.
Ich hab' immer noch die Entscheidungsfreiheit, mit dem, was über mich online ist, abzubrechen, sämtliche Stecker zu ziehen und mit diesen Onlinedaten nur noch entfernt verwandt zu sein.
(Nur wo meine Onlinedaten überall landen und wie lange sie dort verbleiben, kann ich heutzutage so gut wie nicht mehr beeinflussen.)

Die StaSi hat das alles nicht interessiert.
Sofern ich für sie von Interesse war, stand sie immer und überall hinter mir und hat dann alle möglichen Daten von mir gesammelt. Egal, ob ich das wollte oder nicht, und egal, ob ich die Daten freigeben wollte oder nicht.
Und damit abbrechen war schon gar nicht drin. Sogar in die Freiheit Geflüchtete blieben trotzdem in der Überwachung, wie die Stasi-Akten ja gezeigt haben.


----------



## bike (18 November 2016)

Also die Aussage kam nicht allein von mir.
Wir diskutieren darüber öfter.
Meine Freundin kommt aus dem Osten. Mein Hof liegt im Osten.
Und die Aussage du kannst allein entscheiden was du machst und welche Daten du weiter gibst ist schlicht und einfach falsch.
Und damit zu argumentieren, man könne es steuern ist doch flach. 
Dass die Stasi immer da war, wenn die dachten es ist richtig, das stimmt, aber wo steht wohin meine Daten geschickt werde, wer die verwendet und wieviel der damit verdient?
Frazebuch ist nicht ohne Grund so "wertvoll" und der gockel "verdient"? soviel nur weil der so sozial ist?

Eine konkrete Frage:
Was kann ich tun, damit mir niemand im Netz hinterherläuft? Ohne dass jetzt die Antwort Klemm dich ab.


bike
der noch nicht aufgegeben hat dafür zu arbeiten, dass nicht noch schlimmer wird.


----------



## hucki (18 November 2016)

bike schrieb:


> Eine konkrete Frage:
> Was kann ich tun, damit mir niemand im Netz hinterherläuft? Ohne dass jetzt die Antwort Klemm dich ab.


Warum nicht? Ging doch bis vor ein paar Jahren auch.

Mich hat Facebook bisher nicht gezwungen, dort mit zu machen. Und Facebook hat sehr wahrscheinlich auch keine Daten von mir, die ich nicht freiwillig gepostet habe.
Wenn ich hier im Forum von mir plaudere - meine Entscheidung. Keiner zwingt mich dazu.
Meine Leben wäre vlt. in dieser Beziehung etwas langweiliger, aber es würde auch ohne das Forum weiter gehen.
Facebook ist für mich mehr als uninteressant. Dafür gibt's andere soziale Medien. Aber auch die haben mich nicht gezwungen - es war meine Entscheidung.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass man auch heute noch als Programmierer auch ohne Internetaktivitäten arbeiten kann.
In wie weit das für einen selbst und seine Kunden komfortabel ist oder nicht, steht dann auf einem anderen Blatt.

Wer zwingt Dich, hier im Forum oder in anderen sozialen Medien mitzuwirken? Dein Job?
Wie oft höre ich denn hier sarkastisch": "Was haben wir damals nur ohne Internet gemacht?" - ganz besonders von den Etablierten. 
Für Updates und ähnliches benötige ich sicher keine sozialen Medien.
Es ging damals und es geht meiner Meinung nach auch heute.



Diese Flut an freiwilligen Daten sind sicher für ettliche "Vereine" interessant. Aber es sind immer noch freiwilig zur Verfügung gestellte Daten. Man hat eine Wahl.
Und ich persönlich finde es gegenüber von der StaSi verfolgten Personen ohne Wahlmöglichkeit respektlos, sie mit freiwilligen Facebookbenutzern in dieser Beziehung gleich zu stellen.
Vlt. war es nicht Deine Absicht, aber für mich tönt es so.


----------



## Blockmove (18 November 2016)

bike schrieb:


> Eine konkrete Frage:
> Was kann ich tun, damit mir niemand im Netz hinterherläuft? Ohne dass jetzt die Antwort Klemm dich ab.



Mein gesamter Datenverkehr läuft über einen VPN-Anbieter.
Vor meinem Internet-Zugang hängt eine Hardware-Firewall (pfsense)
Und da gibt es gute Filter.
Das ganze reduziert Werbung und Lokalisation schon sehr sehr deutlich.

Darüber hinaus kann man auch TOR benutzen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (18 November 2016)

Habe ich wieder die Frage falsch gestellt.
Das tut mir leid.
Wenn ihr beide euch so verhaltet dann ward ihr nicht die Adressaten von meinem Post wegen Daten und so.
Ihr habt auch den Vorteil, dass ihr euch technisch auskennt.
Kann das jeder?

Ich kenne auch die entsprechenden Möglichkeiten, doch warum muss man so schützen?
Haben wir nicht einen Staat der für unsere Sicherheit zuständig ist / sein soll?

Schön, dass jetzt der "Neue" in Amiland aufräumt. Jetzt wird besser.
Da kann man die Telefondaten von Muddi gleich bei dwitter einsehen.(so oft und zu welchen Zeiten der dort schreibt, macht nachdenklich)

Schönes Wochenende

bike


----------



## ducati (18 November 2016)

Unabhängig von Facebook und Google ect. gibt es ja noch die Datensammelwut der NSA. Und da ist der Vergleich mit der Stasi nicht abwegig... Viel schlimmer ist heute, das voellig unklar ist, wer welche Daten hat, und wofür die verwendet werden. Weiterhin sind die Daten garantiert auch fehlerhaft, das waren sie bei der Stasi auch. Ist schon alles beängstigend.
Zum Thema TOR und VPN: es gibt auch noch die Identifikation mittels Browser-Fingerabdruck... Dagegen hilft heutzutage eigentlich garnichts...
Gruß
PS: Browsertest https://panopticlick.eff.org/


----------



## mariob (21 November 2016)

Hi,
noch was hübsches:
https://blog.fefe.de/?ts=a6ce7c3a
Die gute Nachricht ist: Da haben die Jungs und Mädels schön Kohle versenkt. Die schlechte: Es war nicht Ihre .
Zitat von der Webseite: Unser Hauptauftraggeber ist das Bundesministerium für wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit und Entwicklung (BMZ).

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 November 2016)

Fefe ist auch so ein Internettroll. Bei Trump-Bashing hat er doch ganz heiß mitgemacht, und macht immer noch mit.
Beim Brexit wollte er glatt den älteren Leuten das Wahlrecht absprechen. Und heute zu dieser Tat bei dem dieser "Deutsche" seine Frau hinterm Auto übers Kopfsteinpflaster schleift, wundert er sich wie jemand darauf kommen kann so etwas zu tun. Er kommt nicht darauf, dass in dieser "Religion" dieser "Menschen" es normal und erlaubt ist, eine Frau für das was sie getan hat zu steinigen. Also alles ganz normal in Deutschland, genauso wie Omavergewaltigungen, gabs schon immer. Vielleicht liegts auch an der schlechten Luft in Berlin die einem das Gehirn vernebelt.

In den USA hatte man bei der Wahl zwischen Trump und Clinton die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Bei uns ist es egal wen du wählst, das Ergebnis steht schon fest. Solange eine Partei nicht über 50% kommt, wird sich die andere Einheitspartei CDUSPDGRÜNELINKEFDP hinter Merkel stellen und der Kurs "Weiter so mit Vollgas gegen die Wand" wird weitergefahren.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 November 2016)

Ich bin schon darauf gespannt, wenn Trump Deutschland einen Besuch abstattet, und er dann unseren Bundespräsident in spe auf seine Aussage er sei ein Hassprediger anspricht. Mal sehn ob der Schwanz mit dem Hund wedelt. Obama hat unserer Bunderkanzlerin doch nachdem sie und die komplette Bundesrepublik von den USA ausspioniert wurden mitgeteilt, dass sie nichts zu melden hat.


----------



## mariob (22 November 2016)

Naja,
@Thomas. wenn aber jeder Maulaffen feil hält wird sich das was Du als alltäglich bezeichnest (letzteres sehe ich genauso) nicht in den Fokus gerückt. Von unseren Qualitätsmedien sowieso nicht. Insofern sind solche Leute wie fefe schon nicht unwichtig.
Und zum Thema Trump oder nicht, mir gefällt das Geheul und Gejammer mancher Eliten, hoffentlich werden deren schlimmste Alpträume wahr. Was ich aber nicht glaube.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (23 November 2016)

Mich stimmt da so einiges nachdenklich.
Es wird von der Digitalisierung und I 4.0 gesprochen und geschrieben.
Digital, so habe ich es gelernt ist 1 und 0.
Kann mit irgend jemand sagen warum in die Politik nur die 0 sind / gehen?

Und aufstehen sollten wir und versuchen etwas zu verändern, sonst kommt irgend wann der Pudding aus dem Osten, der Erdokan aus dem Süden und der Trampel aus dem Westen.
Dann haben wir vermutlich nichts zu lachen.


bike


----------



## mariob (23 November 2016)

Hi,
@bike, was ich vor Deinem Beitrag nicht schrob, das mit dem nichts zu lachen, genau das wird passieren :-(. Aber auch ich habe Hoffnung, wie jeder andere Mensch auch. Nur das der Herr Trump immer mehr umfällt wie ich schon vermutete.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (11 Dezember 2016)

Hi,
interessant sind die gegenwärtigen Nachrichten zum Thema:
https://blog.fefe.de/?ts=a6b51cf7
Man weiß nicht was man davon halten soll, es gibt zuviele Unbekannte in dieser Mathematik, eines ist aber sicher: Es bleibt spannend.
Und Edit: Auch Telepolis hat heute zwei Artikel dazu, die Verlinkung erspare ich mir mal. 

Gruß
Mario


----------



## elektromesser (12 Januar 2017)

Hallo,
ihr seid hier offensichtlich noch der Meinung Trump werde der neue Präsident der USA! Offensichtlich wird es jedoch ein gewisser Herr Trutin oder Pump oder so ähnlich.
Gruß,
Siegfried


----------



## Captain Future (28 Januar 2017)

Ob* Gut *oder *SCHLECHT* bei Trump kann man sehen, staunen und lernen wie *Wahlversprechen eingelöst werden*.
 3-4 Tage im Amt und schon einige Sachen erledigt.

Donald Trumps erster Arbeitstag -> Austritt aus dem Transpazifischen Handelsabkommen 
Donald Trumps Mauer nach Mexiko -> bewilligt
Donald Trump sagt Mexiko soll Mauer bezahlen -> 20% Einfuhrsteuer
Donald Trump sagt Einreisesperre für Muslime -> schon durch ?? wenn nicht dann kommt das noch

Wie gesagt ob das *Gut *oder *SCHLECHT* ist weiß ich nicht aber auf alle Fälle ist er jetzt schon ein *MACHER*  und nicht wie hier nur* QUATSCHER*


----------



## Ralle (28 Januar 2017)

Dazu hier mal ein Beitrag aus dem Heise-Forum von "diwh"



> *Ich bin dankbar, dass Trump Präsident geworden ist.*
> 
> Ich kann gar nicht ausdrücken, wie sehr. Trump macht deutlich, was die USA immer schon waren - und das meine ich gar nicht böse - nämlich unser Feind, so wie sie Feind aller anderen Staaten ist, deren legitime Interessen die ihren eigenen Interessen zuwider laufen. Das schließt respektvollem Umgang und auch Kooperation nicht aus. Aber man muss sich von dem Gedanken lösen, die USA (oder irgendein Staat) könne Freund eines anderen Staates sein. Schon gar nicht die USA, die ihren globalen Weltherrschaftsanspruch offen vor sich her trägt und anderen Ländern im besten Fall den Vasallenstatus zugesteht.
> Nur hat das unter dem Friedensnobelpreis tragenden Drohnen-Massenmörder niemanden interessiert.
> ...



Wir werden ja sicherlich in spätestens 4 Jahren (eher früher) hier auch über die Ergebnisse des neuen POTUS diskutieren können.
Wenn es dann man das Internet noch gibt! Dann eben wieder per Brieftaube


----------



## Captain Future (28 Januar 2017)

Ja in dem Beitrag liegt auch viel wahres....

Am besten gefällt mir -> Wir in Europa sind erbärmliche Lutscher <-  Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. oder ->  Wir haben in Europa NICHTS <- STIMMT hahaha 

Jetzt weiß man auch warum Erdogan einen so großen Erfolg hat das sogar unsere Türken hier ihn zu 60% gewählt haben.


----------



## Cassandra (29 Januar 2017)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ob* Gut *oder *SCHLECHT* bei Trump kann man sehen, staunen und lernen wie *Wahlversprechen eingelöst werden*.
> 3-4 Tage im Amt und schon einige Sachen erledigt.
> 
> Donald Trumps erster Arbeitstag -> Austritt aus dem Transpazifischen Handelsabkommen
> ...



Genau das ist ja das Problem. Er redet nicht nur Bullshit, er setzt das auch noch um! :shock:


----------



## Captain Future (29 Januar 2017)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja das Problem. Er redet nicht nur Bullshit, er setzt das auch noch um! :shock:



Aber er macht und davon sollten sich unsere Luschen und Versager mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.
Bei uns ist das Problem das wir eigentlich ein Einparteiensystem geworden sind. hahaha


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Januar 2017)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ob* Gut *oder *SCHLECHT* bei Trump kann man sehen, staunen und lernen wie *Wahlversprechen eingelöst werden*.
> 3-4 Tage im Amt und schon einige Sachen erledigt.
> 
> Donald Trumps erster Arbeitstag -> Austritt aus dem Transpazifischen Handelsabkommen
> ...



Das Handelsabkommen war noch gar nicht in Kraft 
Es wurde noch kein Stein von der neuen Mauer gebaut. Wann es losgeht : völlig offen
Der Schuss mit der Einfuhrsteuer wird nach hinten losgehen. Auch Mexico ist für die USA ein wichtiger Abnehmer von Waren. 
Einreisesperre wurde auch schon wieder kassiert - verstösst gegen die Verfassung

usw usw usw

Ich bin sowie so der Meinung, das wir uns mehr um unsere Probleme kümmern sollten als darum, was irgendein Honk auf der anderen Seite vom Atlantik macht.


----------



## Captain Future (29 Januar 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das Handelsabkommen war noch gar nicht in Kraft
> Es wurde noch kein Stein von der neuen Mauer gebaut. Wann es losgeht : völlig offen
> Der Schuss mit der Einfuhrsteuer wird nach hinten losgehen. Auch Mexico ist für die USA ein wichtiger Abnehmer von Waren.
> Einreisesperre wurde auch schon wieder kassiert - verstösst gegen die Verfassung
> ...



Wir werden sehen was von deinen Prognosen übrig bleibt.
Und unsere Probleme werden jetzt durch Martin Schulz von der SPD gelöst...hahaha oder alles bleibt bei Merkel "Wir schaffen das " was für gute Aussichten..... hahaha


----------



## Ralle (29 Januar 2017)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen was von deinen Prognosen übrig bleibt.
> Und unsere Probleme werden jetzt durch Martin Schulz von der SPD gelöst...hahaha oder alles bleibt bei Merkel "Wir schaffen das " was für gute Aussichten..... hahaha



Sowas nenne ich aber Populismus, das sind echte Scheißhausparolen. Nur Behauptungen und Unterstellungen, keine Belege.
Auch die AFD müßte erst einmal beweisen, dass sie irgendwas besser machen kann. Ich persönlich zweifele sehr daran. Alleine die Äußerungen von B.Höcke zeigen doch, wo es wirklich hingeht.
Ich hab wirklich mit Interesse beobachtet, was die NPD in Sachsen und die AFD im M-V so reißen. Ehrlich, da kann es einem nur Angst werden. Sag bloß nicht, das wäre auch nur einen Deut besser, als die leider tatsächlich ziemlich oft völlig abgehobene, wirklichkeitsfremde Politik der "etablierten" Parteien. Für Experiment ist mir unser Land dann auch zu schade, sowas halte ich für ziemlich gewagt, zumal wir hier auf höchstem Niveau jammern.
Ich war letztes Jahr ein paar Tage auf Madagaskar, eines der ärmsten Länder der Welt. Was man da sieht, bringt einen erst einmal wieder in die Wirklichkeit zurück...


----------



## mariob (29 Januar 2017)

Naja,
@Ralle, die Aussage "uns geht es gut" suggeriert doch aber das da noch viel Luft nach unten ist und das wird ausgenutzt. Was wir in den letzten Jahrzehnten erlebt haben ist ein recht konstanter Abbau sozialer Systeme. Und das wird uns als Fortschritt verkauft.
So mal als Beispiel, statt sauberer Polizeiarbeit, die für meine Begriffe infolge Personalmangels gar nicht mehr möglich ist werden neuerdings Geheimdienste (was auch immer das ist) mit großangelegter Überwachung aktiv. Das die nicht mal mit den dann gewonnenen Daten umgehen können beweisen die letzten Anschläge. Wenn wir mal die Verschwörungsdinger außer acht lassen.
Damit aber noch nicht genug, in unseren Qualitätsmedien wird die Stasi als das perfekte Überwachungssysten dargestellt. Ganz ehrlich die Jungs hätten in Anbetracht der Möglichkeiten von heute, also auch der Befugnisse, in die Hände geklatscht.
Und da stellt sich mir schon die Frage was besser ist. Das merke nicht nur ich, auch viele andere und was wir erleben ist das sich der Druck im Kessel einen anderen Weg sucht. Die politischen Reaktionen sind populistisch (nicht nur von der AFD), also eine Verschlimmbesserung - ein Teufelskreis.
Und ich will eigentlich gar nicht wissen was da noch kommt.

Edit:
Nochwas, solange es in diesem System besser ist Rüstungsabfall zu verkaufen statt Schulen zu bauen wird es auch den Madegassen nie besser gehen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (29 Januar 2017)

Ralle ich nenne so etwas Müll.
Du hast absolut Recht, es ist nicht Zeit für Experimente.
Und der Dump wird ja auch inzwischen von den Gerichten katholisch gemacht.
Das Problem erübrigt sich von selbst, hoffe und denke ich.

Erschreckend ist für mich, dass ein "Europäer" jetzt hier Politik machen will.
Der verkauft uns samt und sonders an die EU, so wie der TTIP verteidigt hat. 
Ich hoffe daran erinnern sich die Wähler am 24. September 2017.

bike


----------



## Paule (29 Januar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Erschreckend ist für mich, dass ein "Europäer" jetzt hier Politik machen will.
> Der verkauft uns samt und sonders an die EU, so wie der TTIP verteidigt hat.


Interessant, so habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen!
Aber "Europa" wollen doch schließlich alle, abgesehen natürlich von der AFD (und den Linken?).


----------



## Captain Future (29 Januar 2017)

Populismus ??? Ich würde eher sagen deine Antwort ist eine Scheißhausparole. 
Was soll deine Antwort sein ein billiger Trick um Menschen in eine Ecke zu stellen ??? Wer spricht denn von AFD oder NPD ????

 Höcke !!! Höcke ist ein Spinner wie der Drogensüchtige Beck, der Kinderliebe Edathy und all die anderen bekloppten die es in jeder Partei gibt oder ist Claudia Roth deine Freundin

 Wenn du einen Martin Schulz oder die liebe Frau Merkel wählen willst und Du bei der 
 völlig abgehobenen wirklichkeitsfremden Politik der "etablierten" Parteien immer noch keine Angst bekommen hast dann 
 wähle diese Menschen deines Vertrauens.

Zu Madagaskar kann ich nichts sagen


----------



## Ralle (29 Januar 2017)

@CF

Du mußt dich nicht gleich beleidigt fühlen, Populismus ist nun mal gerade modern und offensichtlich von vielen akzeptiert ohne dass sie es überhaupt bemerken.

Ich sags mal mit Winston Churchill:

*„*Die Demokratie ist die schlechteste aller Staatsformen, ausgenommen alle anderen.*“

*Natürlich sind die von dir genannten Politiker Leute, die genaus wenig fehlerfrei sind, wie alle anderen, zu deren Beruf es aber leider offensichtlich gehört, sich als fehlerfrei darzustellen.
Warum ist das so? Weil die Masse jeden weghaut, der nicht perfekt ist. Leider, denn da geht es los, das Lügen und Betrügen. 
Wen ich wählen werde, hab ich mit Absicht nicht erwähnt, das ist für mich Privatsache. Es muß sicher viel verändert werden, aber ich hoffe sehr, das geht ohne, dass man sich wieder mal gegenseitig den Schädel einschlägt.

@bike

Mag sein, aber sicher will ich auch nicht, dass wir es bis nach ganz unten austesten.

@CF

Bitte editiere deinen Beitrag, es kam gerade eine Beschwerde über deine Wortwahl rein. Wäre wirklich gut sachlich zu bleiben. Ansonsten muß ich das machen, dann landen wir sofort wieder bei Zensurvorwürfen.

Nachtrag: Ich hab niemanden in eine Ecke gestellt, wenn du mal deren Beiträge zu Politik in Sachsen und M-V verfolgt hättest, die haben sich selbst abgeschossen und zwar sowas von...


----------



## bike (30 Januar 2017)

Kurz zur Erklärung:
Ich habe eine Hütte in Sachsen-Anhalt. 
Daher schaue ich mir an was da so los ist, in Bayern, wo ich wohne, ist es langweilig, denn da flutscht alles.
Hat sich mal irgendwer angeschaut, was die nazis im Landtag dort machen?
Das ist das Hinterletzte und zum Glück sehen inzwischen das die Bewohner hier auch anders.
Aber auch der Hasselhof ist ein echter Leerer. Ich erinnere nur an das Hochwasser in 2013.

@Ralle: Wegen Madagaskar: ich durfte öfter in Indien arbeiten. Wer einmal sieht / sah wie es in z.B. Kalkutta auf den Strassen für die Menschen dort aussieht, der ist heilfroh in Deutschland leben zu dürfen.

@Paule: bevor ich die AFD wähle, soll mir vorher eine Hand abfallen und ich wünsche, hoffe und denke das sehen noch viele andere Menschen hier so.

bike


----------



## Captain Future (30 Januar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Kurz zur Erklärung:
> Ich habe eine Hütte in Sachsen-Anhalt.
> Daher schaue ich mir an was da so los ist, in Bayern, wo ich wohne, ist es langweilig, denn da flutscht alles.
> Hat sich mal irgendwer angeschaut, was die nazis im Landtag dort machen?



Bike deine Beiträge sind für mich immer wie "Neues aus Uhlenbusch"  Danke 

Was ist ein Nazi in euren Augen ? Ist Rechts = Nazi ?

Sorry ich denke bei Nazi immer an den 2ten Weltkrieg mit all seinen Grausamkeiten
oder an Menschen die Adolf Hitler als den Führer sehen. 
Und diese Nazis sind jetzt alle in der AFD ? oder wie soll man deine Bemerkungen verstehen.



bike schrieb:


> .
> 
> @Paule: bevor ich die AFD wähle, soll mir vorher eine Hand abfallen und ich wünsche, hoffe und denke das sehen noch viele andere Menschen hier so.
> 
> bike



Ich hoffe das bei SPD, CDU/CSU und Grünen dir auch deine Hand abfällt ! oder ein kleiner Martin Fan ?



bike schrieb:


> @Ralle: Wegen Madagaskar: ich durfte öfter in Indien arbeiten. Wer einmal sieht / sah wie es in z.B. Kalkutta auf den Strassen für die Menschen dort aussieht, der ist heilfroh in Deutschland leben zu dürfen.



Hier frage ich mich immer warum wir es geschafft haben das es uns besser geht ? Wieso sind diese Menschen nicht in der Lage sich selber zu helfen ?? 
Es geht Ihnen ja nicht erst seit gestern schlechter sondern schon immer schlechter als uns in Europa.

Und nicht vergessen uns haben 2 Weltkriege alles in Schutt und Asche gelegt aber irgendwie kommen wir immer nach oben warum ????


----------



## bike (30 Januar 2017)

Sorry mario, aber soviel geistigen Dünnschiss kann ich nicht stehen lassen, daher antworte ich.

Wer hat nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg Deutschland wieder aufgebaut? Die Deutschen? Die Trümmerfrauen? Oder war es der Marshalplan? Die Millionen Dollar sind heute einige Billionen, nur so zur Information.
Solche Leute wie der Gaptain ohne Zukunft haben nichts dafür getan und werden auch dafür nie etwas tun, denn es ist einfacher nur zu pöbeln. 
Und wenn ein Gauleiter, oder heißt der Gauland? ein Höcke oder ein Poggenburg keine Runnen an den Hemden haben sind das dennoch waschechte Nazis. Einfach einmal deren Reden UND die auch privat zu treffen. In der Uni in Magdeburg war es schon sehr interessant und aufschlussreich.
Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht, obschon es mich angekotzt hat. Doch ich wollte es wissen und verstehen.


bike


----------



## Ralle (30 Januar 2017)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Hier frage ich mich immer warum wir es geschafft haben das es uns besser geht ? Wieso sind diese Menschen nicht in der Lage sich selber zu helfen ??
> Es geht Ihnen ja nicht erst seit gestern schlechter sondern schon immer schlechter als uns in Europa.
> 
> Und nicht vergessen uns haben 2 Weltkriege alles in Schutt und Asche gelegt aber irgendwie kommen wir immer nach oben warum ????



Da gibt es sicher viele Gründe und man kann lange darüber diskutieren.
Für mich steht erst einmal fest, "Es war nicht meine persönliche Leistung, dass es Deutschland gut geht, ich wurde da hineingeboren!". 
Und darüber bin ich jeden Tag von Neuem froh! 
U.a. deswegen gehe ich arbeiten und verdiene den Unterhalt für meine Familie selbst. Wenn sich aber jemand hinstellt und meint,
der Staat müsse erst einmal Alles für ihn tun, dann frag ich auch mal "Warum eigentlich???" Wenn er dann sagt, er hat 30 Jahre geschuftet, wurde arbeitslos und findet nichts, dann kann ich ihm Recht geben. 
Wenn er aber schon immer HarzIV bezog, sein Vater evtl. auch (und glaub mir, in Berlin gibt es massenweise solche Familien), dann hat er auch nicht viel zu erwarten oder? 
In Afrika ist natürlich die Mentalität anders, aber auch die Voraussetzungen sind anders. Wir (unserer Vorfahren) mußten ja unbedingt unsere Segnungen dort hinexportieren, der Lebensstil dort war ei vollkommen anderer. Hätten wir dort alles beim Alten gelassen, wären dort die Menschen villeicht besser dran, aber darüber zu diskutueren ist eh müßig. 
Und ja, wir helfen ja wirklich auch den eigenen Leuten, egal, ob unverschuldet oder selbst verschuldet. Auch wenn HarzIV nicht unbedingt rosig ist.

PS: Ein mal zu bedenken, nur so als Beispiel, vor ein paar Jahren, als noch nchct so viele Flüchtlinge herkamen, hat ein Obdachloser wirklich niemanden gekratzt, da ist keine brüllend durch Dresden gezogen. Aber nun, da entdecken einige Leute auf einmal ihr Herz für Obdachlose? Wirklich, das ist doch nur vorgeschoben.


----------



## Captain Future (30 Januar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Sorry mario, aber soviel geistigen Dünnschiss kann ich nicht stehen lassen, daher antworte ich.
> 
> Wer hat nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg Deutschland wieder aufgebaut? Die Deutschen? Die Trümmerfrauen? Oder war es der Marshalplan? Die Millionen Dollar sind heute einige Billionen, nur so zur Information.
> Solche Leute wie der Gaptain ohne Zukunft haben nichts dafür getan und werden auch dafür nie etwas tun, denn es ist einfacher nur zu pöbeln.
> ...



Sorry Mario ? Beim wem oder was musst Du in den Hintern kriechen und dich entschuldigen ?
Tauscht ihr euch schon per PN zur gemeinsamen Absprache aus oder wie soll man das verstehen ?

Ist das normal das man Fragen mit Fragen zu beantwortet ? 
Aber lassen wir das Bike wir sind zum Glück inkompatibel.


----------



## roman06 (30 Januar 2017)

@Captain Future: Warst Du schon mal unter "JaJa" bekannt? Wenn nicht, Entschuldigung an "JaJa". Ansonsten finde ich Deine Posts "ziemlich daneben" ...


----------



## bike (30 Januar 2017)

@Ralle: du hast bedingt recht. Wir haben es geschafft und du hast auch den Preis dafür in Frage gestellt.
Als ich 1969 anfing zu arbeiten war auch nicht alles Gold. damals war es auch schwer einen Arbeitsplatz zu finden und es gab viele Arbeitslose.
Aber es wurde nicht so lamentiert, man tat etwas.
Heute ist es so, dass man wie das "ohne Zukunft" einfach rummeggert.

Jetzt einmal OT zur Information:
 Wegen Arbeit und keine bekommen mal ein Beispiel von mir:
Ich suchte / suche einen Hausl, also jemand der sich, wenn ich beim Buckeln bin, sich um die Häuser, Schnee und das Grundstück kümmern.
Angestellt, 30-40 Stunden zu 10€ die Stunde. In einer Gegend mit 16,4% Arbeitslosigkeit.
Beim AA die Anwort: wir können niemand vermitteln, da niemand diese Arbeiten machen will.
Komisch? und logische Antwort auf unseren Sozialsaat?
Wenn ich von einem Maurer höre, der seit 5 Jahren von hartz4  lebt: 
"ich bin ja Fachmann ich mache solche Arbeiten nicht", 
dann ist nicht immer so, dass es keine Arbeit gibt, sondern es ist bequemer morgens um 10 in der Kneipe sich einen zu genehmigen. 
Der wählt die AFD; da muss man nicht denken, man bekommt die Nazis, die haben vor 84 Jahren angefangen mit Autobahnen Arbeit zu schaffen und schon damals war es klar, dass dieses Arbeitbeschaffungsprogramm nie bezahlt werden kann.

Ich weiß es sind nicht alle so, aber es gibt bzw gab zu viele, die das System ausgenutzt haben, daher konnte der Vierringe Schröder von gazpros Gnaden hartz4 einführen und die SPD ins Abseits.

Back to topic:
Wie ist es, wenn man als inbetriebnehmer nicht mehr in die USA einreisen darf bzw will.
Ist das ein Kündigungsgrund? In unserem BR gibt es da dazu keine genaue Meinung.

@mario: du hast recht das "keine Zukunft" kann nicht lesen.

bike


----------



## Captain Future (30 Januar 2017)

roman06 schrieb:


> @Captain Future: Warst Du schon mal unter "JaJa" bekannt? Wenn nicht, Entschuldigung an "JaJa". Ansonsten finde ich Deine Posts "ziemlich daneben" ...



erst Mario dann Ja Ja  OK erwischt ich bin DeltaMikeAir  
Ihr kennt euch alle schon länger und könnt mit dem Thema Trump gerne alleine weiter machen.

Danke und Goodbye


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 Januar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Wie ist es, wenn man als inbetriebnehmer nicht mehr in die USA einreisen darf bzw will.
> Ist das ein Kündigungsgrund? In unserem BR gibt es da dazu keine genaue Meinung.



Was ist wenn du Jude bist und in einem der Länder einreisen willst, denen Trump ein Einreiseverbot ausgesprochen hat? Das sind nämlich überwiegend 1:1 die Länder, die genauso handeln. Ich finde es gut mit dem Einreiseverbot (was auch nur temporär gilt) weil ich hoffe dass es bei diesen Ländern und den speziellen Religionsanhängern mal etwas zum Denken anregt, was denn bei denen wohl schief läuft. Aber ich glaube darauf können wir bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag warten.

Auch interessant die Person "Tabatawai" oder wie die heißt, die sich beschwert dass sie nicht mehr in die USA einreisen darf.
Die ist aus dem Iran geflüchtet, hat aber jetzt die doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft, d.h. einen deutschen und einen iranischen Pass. Warum hat sie ihren iranischen Pass nicht abgegeben wenn das dort alles so schlecht war. In dem sie den Pass beibehält, heißt das für mich, sie findet es gut was der Iran so vorhat, wie die völlige Vernichtung von Israel, und Tod den USA. Sie hätte sich nur für die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft entscheiden können, es war ihre Wahl. Und nun wird auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt, lachhaft.

Albert Einstein hat zumindest seine deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft umgehend abgelegt, und ich glaube nicht dass es auch nur einen Juden der den Holocaust überlebt hat gibt, der die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft beibehalten hat.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Januar 2017)

> erst Mario dann Ja Ja  OK erwischt ich bin DeltaMikeAir
> Ihr kennt euch alle schon länger und könnt mit dem Thema Trump gerne alleine weiter machen.



Kapitän Zukunft, auf Wiedersehen

Also im Ernst, es kann doch jeder mitreden, ich kenne hier niemanden persönlich.
Aber wenn das Niveau so weit in den Keller geht, muss man mit solchen Reaktionen
rechnen.

Aber gut. 

Mit Grüßen


----------



## bike (30 Januar 2017)

Jetzt zweifle ich an der Intelligenz.
Thomas, ist das deine ehrliche Meinung?
Bisher hatte ich eine sehr hohe Meinung von dir und habe gedacht du bist als Programmierer pragmatisch und nicht so angestrahlt, sehr schade.
Dass Herr Einstein die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft abgelegt hat, liegt daran, dass er sonst nicht sesshaft in israel werden konnte und er ja auch als Präsident im Gespräch war. Also der Vergleich hinkt wie Captain Sparrow.

Aber zur Informaion:
ich habe inzwischen aus Frankfurt vom DGB die Nachricht man muss nicht in ein Land reisen, wenn ein nachvollziehbarer Grund (Verfolgung, Glaube etc) vorliegt oder eine andere Gefährdung vorliegt.

Und ich schliesse mich DeltaMikeAir an der schrieb: danke fürs Gespräch

bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 Januar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Dass Herr Einstein die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft abgelegt hat, liegt daran, dass er sonst nicht sesshaft in israel werden konnte und er ja auch als Präsident im Gespräch war.



Du kannst doch auch bei Wikipedia lesen, er hat seine Staatsbürgerschaft mit der Machtergreifung Hitlers abgelegt. Das mit dem Präsident war 1952.

Warum regen sich jetzt bei Trump alle auf, bei den Juden ist das aber seit Jahren völlig egal dass sie in diesen Ländern ebenso behandelt werden. Unbegründete Sanktionen und pauschale Einreiseverbote gegen Russen stören doch auch so wie es aussieht auch keinen. Und das trotz unserer Geschichte mit Russland, immerhin haben unsere Vorfahren im Krieg ~20 Millionen von denen umgebracht.


----------



## roman06 (31 Januar 2017)

Kann man diesen "elenden Thread" nicht endlich mal schließen. Fast jeder, der hier postet, hat "ein wenig recht", Beschimpfungen usw. finde ich nicht so gut. Meinungsfreiheit!!!

ich bin dann auch raus
Roman


----------



## Ralle (31 Januar 2017)

roman06 schrieb:


> Kann man diesen "elenden Thread" nicht endlich mal schließen. Fast jeder, der hier postet, hat "ein wenig recht", Beschimpfungen usw. finde ich nicht so gut. Meinungsfreiheit!!!
> 
> ich bin dann auch raus
> Roman



Nur die Ruhe, ist doch noch halbwegs im Rahmen, wir hatten das schon heftiger.


----------



## Zombie (31 Januar 2017)

Ich fand die heutige Schlagzeile schon sehr aussagekräftig.

In besagter Schlagzeile stand, dass Trum mit nur 8 Tagen der neue Rekordhalter in der Disziplin "Tage der Präsidentschaft bis die Mehrheit der Bürger gegen einen ist", ist.

Nachdem er sich nun auch an Deutschland auslässt, frage ich mich ob er die USA vollkommen isolieren will.


----------



## Lebenslang (31 Januar 2017)

Besonders in Deutschland würde ich mir Gedanken machen aus wessen Feder solche Schlagzeilen im Moment stammen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bike (31 Januar 2017)

Das sind doch nur alternative Tatsachen, also Lügen salonfähig gemacht.

Techniker haben früher ihr Hirn benutzt, heute haben einige hier scheinbar nur deshalb einen Kopf auf dem Hals, damit sie das Stroh nicht in der Hand tragen müssen.
Geht es uns wirklich so gut, dass wir uns ein Trumpeltier wünschen? 
Es war, so denke ich, ca 1517 als Vasco Núñez de       Balboa an seinen König in Lisboa geschrieben hat:
Dieser Kontinent, (er war in Amerika und hat festgestellt, dass das Land dort ein Kontinent ist) ist für die menschliche Besiedlung nicht geeignet

Wart ihr schon wirklich im Ausland und habt gesehen wie es wo anders aussieht?


bike


----------



## Krumnix (1 Februar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Wart ihr schon wirklich im Ausland und habt gesehen wie es wo anders aussieht?
> 
> bike



Es würde vielen in den wohlhabenden "westlichen" Ländern mal "gut" tun in ein armes Land zu fahren und dort nicht nur Urlaub zu machen und die Bevölkerung für sein persönliches Vergnügen auszunutzen,
sondern auch mal hinter die schöne Fassade zu schauen. Dann wüssten nämlich viele, wie toll und schön wir es eigentlich hier in Europa und Deutschland haben!
Ich hab schon viel gesehen und erlebt, und wer IBNer ist, der weltweit unterwegs ist, kennt das alles.

Schlimm ist dieser mediale Druck, immer neuere Geräte, immer schickere Klamotten, immer mehr Materielles. Dafür dann auf faire Lebensmittel, artgerechte Haltung, umweltschonenden Anbau zu verzichten, weil
das mehr Geld kostet und viel zu teuer ist, macht die Menschheit kaputt! Sowas finde ich viel schlimmer als ein Trump auf der anderen Seite des Teichs!


----------



## mariob (1 Februar 2017)

Hi,
erstmal @Krumnix, 100% ACK.
Was unser bike so nicht sieht sind Rüstungsexporte, die Schweinereien in Afghanistan bis Syrien auch D ist da beteiligt. Und diese Rüstungsexporte sind ein Grund warum es in manchen Ländern eben so aussieht. Und uns geht es mit der so "verdienten" Kohle gut. Klasse. Weiter so.
Auch wenn das einen Herr Trump wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht interessiert. Ich bin deswegen für den Typen weil der eine Revolution von oben anzettelt. Verfilzte, mafiöse Strukturen aufbricht. Diese durch andere ersetzt. Unsere selbsternannten "Eliten" sind in Panik.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Ralle (1 Februar 2017)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> erstmal @Krumnix, 100% ACK.
> Was unser bike so nicht sieht sind Rüstungsexporte, die Schweinereien in Afghanistan bis Syrien auch D ist da beteiligt. Und diese Rüstungsexporte sind ein Grund warum es in manchen Ländern eben so aussieht. Und uns geht es mit der so "verdienten" Kohle gut. Klasse. Weiter so.
> Auch wenn das einen Herr Trump wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht interessiert. Ich bin deswegen für den Typen weil der eine Revolution von oben anzettelt. Verfilzte, mafiöse Strukturen aufbricht. Diese durch andere ersetzt. Unsere selbsternannten "Eliten" sind in Panik.
> ...



Möglicherweise treibt man aber den Teufel mit dem Beelzebub aus, ersetzt also alte mafiöse Strukturen durch neue. 
Es wird sich zeigen, aber das Experiment ist zumindest sehr gefährlich, würde ich meinen.


----------



## bike (1 Februar 2017)

Sehe ich das wirklich nicht?
Habe ich geschrieben, es richtig und gerecht was so abgeht?
Ich habe geschrieben, dass es uns gut geht und es viel Elend auf der Welt gibt.
Seit 40 Jahren fliege ich durch die Welt und war eben nicht in den Touristenzentren, sondern wo gearbeitet wird.
Doch wird besser wenn man sagt:
 Frauen darf Mann straffrei zwischen die Beine greifen?
Alle Mexikaner sind kriminell? 
Alle sollen Steuern zahlen nur das Trumpeltier nicht? etc

Und die Alternative? Gestern habe ich gehört es soll eine "Umvolkung" stattfinden.
Kenne bzw kannte dieses Wort nicht habe aber folgendes gefunden:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umvolkung
Sind wir schon wieder so weit?
Die echte Nazis, wie ich schon schrieb Gauleiter etc, sind nicht die Lösung, sondern ein Problem.
Wer so etwas gut findet, dem kann man wohl nicht mehr helfen.


bike


----------



## mariob (1 Februar 2017)

Hi,
@Ralle, erstmal hast Du recht, ich weiß nur nicht wie gefährlich wirklich. Ich sehe das eher pragmatisch, Trump wirbelt den Laden durcheinander, gut ist das er (bis jetzt) mit den Russen gut gestimmt ist, das war eine große Gefahr. Nicht gut ist das er mit den Schinetzen nicht so will, das kann sehr unangenehm werden. Wir werden sehen.
Im Grunde haben wir als Zuschauer nicht mal Sitzplätze, wir werden in den Zirkus live mit eingebunden. Und manchmal möchte ich mir deswegen einen anderen Planeten suchen und auswandern. Aber auch das wird nix.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (1 Februar 2017)

mariob schrieb:


> ... gut ist das er (bis jetzt) mit den Russen gut gestimmt ist, das war eine große Gefahr.



Geht die Gefahr nicht eher von den Russen aus?
Haben die nicht einen Teil eines Landes widerechtlich besetzt?
War solch eine Aktion nicht schon vor 77 Jahren der Anfang vom Ende der Menschlichkeit?

Ist inzwischen wirklich so wie die Nazis erklären, die 12 Jahre in denen sehr viele gestorben sind, eine dunkle Zeit war, aber nicht mehr relevant ist?

 Als Techniker sollte man wirklich intelligent und  pragmatisch sein und sich nicht von den Bauerfängern Sand in ddie Augen streuen lassen.

Täusche ich mich oder ist es so?


bike


----------



## MSB (1 Februar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Haben die nicht einen Teil eines Landes widerechtlich besetzt?


Ist das denn so?
Jetzt komm bitte nicht mit dem (ziemlich lächerlichen) Vorwurf der Annexion. 

Und warum wurden durch westliche Unterstützung jetzt in der Ukraine "echte" Nazis an die Macht gebracht? 
Und über, im wesentlichen, Lauchnummern wie Höcke/Gauland wird sich beschwert?! 

Ich sehe auch in Trump keinen wirklich großartigen ideellen Unterschied in der Ausrichtung der USA, 
er geht halt nur taktisch deutlich unverhohlener und fast schon beängstigend offen vor.

Die anderen machen das halt indirekter mit TTIP/CETA und Co. was im Prinzip dasselbe Ziel verfolgt, aber vom Großteil der Leute halt später (zu Spät)  bemerkt werden wird.

Und zur neuesten Debatte: Das Deutschland den meisten anderen Ländern Europas u. a. durch den falschen Wechselkurs des Euro eher schadet als nützt, ist seit Griechenland doch auch relativ bekannt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Zombie (1 Februar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Wart ihr schon wirklich im Ausland und habt gesehen wie es wo anders aussieht?



Jap, mehrmals, sogar mal ein halbes Jahr in dem Land indem er gerade wütet. 
Und ich hab selten so ein Elend gesehen wie dort. Leute hausen in Bruchbuden, stehen morgens vor den Fabriken Schlange um nen Job für ein paar Stunden zu bekommen und stehen an der Straße mit Schildern "Will work for Food".
Sieht genauso aus wie in den Slums in Asien.
Andererseits gibts dann den Bürgersteig vor dem Drumpf Tower in der teuersten Ecke der 5th Avenue, der mehrmals täglich gereinigt wird.

Aber egal, was mich einfach an dem ganzen Stört ist, dass die Welt in einer Spirale ist die nach unten immer steiler wird. Überall zerbrechen Bünde, werden Partnerschaften gekündigt, am Ende haben wir wieder Zustände wie Anno 1914 als die Leute singend in den Krieg gezogen sind. 
Ich zitiere da gerne Blackadder der da sagte: "It was just too much effort not to have a war." 
Amerika bezieht sich wieder auf sich selbst, Großbritannien auch, in Frankreich gehts weiter und in Deutschland haben wir die Partei auch schon. Wenn wir das große Ganze aus den Augen verlieren, wenn wir wieder in der Kleinstaaterei enden, sind wir schneller wieder in 1914 wie man denkt.


----------



## mariob (1 Februar 2017)

Hi,
@bike, du zauberst ein Lächeln aus mir heraus, der pöhse Russe ,
Fällt mir nur sowas ein: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic1kvKSgmDE

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (2 Februar 2017)

Es ist / war alles gut was Russland gemacht hat.
1953 in der DDR, in Ungarn 1956 in der Tschechoslowakei 1968 und zu letzt die Besetzung der Krim.
Die Krim musste ja besetzt werden, damit die Schwarzmeerflotte einen Hafen noch hat.
Und wenn ich an die Länder im Baltikum vor dem Pudding Angst haben kann ich verstehen.

Dass jemand aus dem Osten so denkt, das macht mich traurig.
Zu satt und bequem noch etwas zu tun?
Auf der Couch sutzen und jutup anschauen ist nicht mein Lebensziel. 
Mario mir ist meine Zeit zu wertvoll als mir mit irgendwelchen Aufnahmen zu beschäftigen.
Mach doch einfach etwas sinnvolles, es gibt viel zu tun.


bike


----------



## mariob (2 Februar 2017)

Hi,
@Bike, Du bist eine Ulknudel . Deine Gleichung, Russe = Drecksack, Merkel = etwas besser und der Westen ansonsten sowieso alle gut, ist etwas kurz gesprungen. Scheinbar hast Du eine Bildungslücke was auf den Maidan los gewesen ist und noch los ist, Thema Drohnenkrieg, Thema Türkei und Nachbarstaaten, da kann ich im Gegensatz zu Dir sehr aktuell argumentieren. Man muß da nicht mal verzweifelt in der Vergangenheit graben und Akteure nach vorne ziehen, die geschichtlich völlig überholt sind.
Für mich ist die Gleichung erstmal prinzipiell viel einfacher - es gibt Drecksäcke mit und ohne Plan, und da gibt es den schönen Spruch mit dem Bingo und dem Schach . Ich bin für Schach, so einfach ist das .
Und noch zwei Fragen, auf die hoffentlich sachlich begründete Antwort bin ich gespannt:
Was habe ich konkret in der DDR vom Russen zu befürchten gehabt, so das ich aus dem Osten im Osten vor demselben Angst haben mußte und ich deswegen ein solches Denken, wie von Dir suggeriert, haben müßte?
Und wie kommst Du drauf das ich satt und bequem bin  - warst Du schon bei mir oder hast Du näher mit mir zu tun gehabt? Ich denke nicht das Du in der Lage bist meine Person betreffend das eine wie das andere einzuschätzen. Das ist zum Beispiel ein Beispiel für Bingo . Andererseits, vielleicht warst Du ja auch mein IM und ich weiß das gar nicht .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (2 Februar 2017)

Nur so kurz zur Klärung:
Nicht nur meine Hütte liegt in der DDR auch meine Freundin kommt aus eben dieser.
Was zu befürchten war? Der Vater dieser jungen Dame war bei der NVA und 1980 wurde die gesamte DDR in Alarm gesetzt, da in Polen sich eine Revolution ankündigte. 
Lech Walesa und Solidarnosc als Stichwort und früher? Also wenn ich mich den Leuten aus der Verwandschaft meiner einer rede, dann zeigt sich echt vieles. Da haben einige eine Fahrt nach Sibirien one way bekommen. Also war es schon sinnvoll nicht dem "großen Brunder" anzulegen.

Wegen Ukraine: ein Kollege, sitzt so ca 10m von mir entfernt.
Der ist mit dem was dort geht / ging auch nicht glücklich.
Aber wer hat denn das Dilema angefangen? Es waren die lieben netten Russen, die aus ihren ehmaligen Kolonien nur etwas Geld holen wollten und deren bedingungslose Unterwerfung erwartet. So sieht er es als Ex-Russe, Ex-Ukrainer und jetzt Deutscher dies.

mario, macht es Sinn immer mehr Themen hier aufzumachen? Was haben die USA Drohnen mit dem Thema zu tun? Das können wir gern diskutieren doch besser in einem anderen Thread.
Türkei? Du ich habe dort oft gearbeitet und ich weiß, dass dort christliche Kirchen geschlossen sind bzw abgebrochen werden / wurden. Ich bin Christ.
Auch darüber können wird gern diskutieren aber alles in einen Einheitsbrei mischen hilft niemand.

Und zum Schluss noch wegen Couch: wer sich im Netz solchen Mist sucht und  anschaut... Warst du auf einer Demonstration gegen TTIP? Hast du gegen PEGIDA und deren paralmentarischen Ableger etwas getan? 
Ich habe Angst, dass wir irgendwann uns fragen lassen müssen: Warum habt ihr nichts getan?
Wenn jeder arschsitzend sich wohlfühlt, dann läuft etwas schief.

Nix für ungut.


bike


----------



## erzteufele (3 Februar 2017)

nur mal so zum bösen russen und der krim
also wenn ich der chef von russland gewesen wäre hätte ich das gleiche gemacht und ihr?
http://www.bremerfriedensforum.de/2...stliche-pipeline-soll-ueber-die-krim-fuehren/


----------



## bike (5 Februar 2017)

Letze Woche war ich Poznan. Die sind froh, dass es die NATO gibt und nicht wie im "Friedensforum" verkündet wird, dass die völlig unnötig ist. 
Und bevor ich einen Link poste lese ich woher die Nachricht kommt.  Daher dazu keinen weiteren Kommentar.
Dass unser vier Ringe Puddingfreund zu dem hält pudding ist klar. 5 Millionen von gasprom sind ein Argument.

Doch mal kurz zurück zum Topic:
Das erste Dikret des Trump ist auch in der Berufung zurück gewiesen worden.
Schön, dass der Typ schreiben kann aber solchen Mist zu unterschreiben sollte er einfach lassen.
Es glaubt ihm doch eh keiner mehr. 34% nur noch Zustimmung, das ist ja wenige alswie bei Muddi.


bike


----------



## Rudi (5 Februar 2017)

@bike

ich denke Du bist schön naiv in deinen Einstellungen. Aber das muß man eben auch aushalten.


----------



## bike (5 Februar 2017)

Naiv? Noch weiß ich nicht was bzw wie du das meinst,aber ich denke du kannst es erklären.

Hier etwas zum nachlesen, wer etwas English kann:
http://www.newser.com/story/237607/jk-rowling-goes-biblical-on-mike-pence.html

So wird also in Amiland Poltik gemacht. 
Postfaktisch oder mit alternativen Wahrheiten.


bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Februar 2017)

Mann sollte sich vielleicht nicht bei den Sensationspressen
informieren, wie wo Politik gemacht wird.


Meine Meinung.


----------



## bike (5 Februar 2017)

Stimmt. Ich wollte nur zeigen, wie der Vicepresident von Amiland tickt.
2015 sagte der, dass es KEIN Verbot für die Einreise, egal welcher Art, geben darf.
Hat er selbst oder einer der schreiben kann in seinem Namen, in 140 Zeichen getwitter.
 Jetzt erklärt er, der Präsident stehe über dem Gesetz und die Verfassung der Vereinigten Staaten habe nichts mit Aussenpolitik zu tun, alle sollen sich heraushalten und die Richter sind lächerlich. 
Und das nicht nach meiner Meinung, sondern wenn ich hier fernsehe, sehe ich solchen Schwachsinn.


bike


----------



## Captain Future (6 Februar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich wollte nur zeigen, wie der Vicepresident von Amiland tickt.
> 2015 sagte der, dass es KEIN Verbot für die Einreise, egal welcher Art, geben darf.
> Hat er selbst oder einer der schreiben kann in seinem Namen, in 140 Zeichen getwitter.
> Jetzt erklärt er, der Präsident stehe über dem Gesetz und die Verfassung der Vereinigten Staaten habe nichts mit Aussenpolitik zu tun, alle sollen sich heraushalten und die Richter sind lächerlich.
> ...



Was für eine Erkenntnis. 
Politiker sprechen "Heute so und Morgen so" Danke Herr Bike für die Erleuchtung.

Wenn Du mal etwas Zeit hast dann schau mal hier ist von Merkel aus 2010
und dann frage dich mal was jetzt im Jahr 2017 mit Merkel ist.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE6dR7T-zIQ

Oder der Vorschlag von der SPD für Auffanglager in Afrika
Oder CDU/CSU legt für die Wahl den Kleinkrieg zwischen dem Horst und der Angie auf Eis
Da kann man nur noch Lachen.

Verrate mir mal was Du wählst ? Wer hat dein Vertrauen weil die Politik so gut ist ?


----------



## bike (7 Februar 2017)

Gestern hat Trump gewonnen.
Ähm, sehe gerade der heißt Judd ist Australier und spielt Snooker.
Solch einen Trump hätte ich gern als Nachbar.


bike


----------



## hucki (7 Februar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Gestern hat Trump gewonnen.
> Ähm, sehe gerade der heißt Judd ist Australier und spielt Snooker.


Eigentlich ist er Engländer: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judd_Trump
Aber zumindest gleiches Commonwealth.


----------



## bike (7 Februar 2017)

Asche auf mein Haupt, habe wohl gestern schon etwas zu müde in die Glotze geschaut.


bike


----------



## MPA-Bayern (8 Februar 2017)

"ich hoffe dass es bei diesen Ländern und den speziellen Religionsanhängern mal etwas zum Denken anregt, was denn bei denen wohl schief läuft"
andersrum ist richtiger:
[h=3]21. Jahrhundert[Bearbeiten | Quelltext bearbeiten][/h]→ _Hauptartikel: Liste der andauernden Kriege und Konflikte_


2000–2005 Zweite Intifada
2001 Albanischer Aufstand in Mazedonien 2001
seit 2001 Krieg in Afghanistan
2002–2007 Bürgerkrieg in der Elfenbeinküste
2003–2011 Irakkrieg
2003–2009 Darfur-Konflikt
seit 2004 Südossetienkonflikt
seit 2004 Unabhängigkeitskampf südossetischer Rebellen
2008 Eskalation im Sommer 2008

seit 2004 Huthi-Konflikt im Jemen
seit 2015 „Sturm der Entschlossenheit“, Offensive von Saudi-Arabien, Ägypten, Bahrain, Katar, Kuwait, den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten, Jordanien, Marokko, Sudan und Pakistan gegen die Huthi-Miliz im Jemen

2005–2010 Bürgerkrieg im Tschad
2006 Libanonkrieg 2006
seit 2006 Fatah-Hamas-Konflikt
2006–2009 Dritter Kongokrieg
2008 Eritreisch-dschibutischer Grenzkonflikt
2008–2009 Operation Gegossenes Blei Gaza (Hamas)/Israel
seit 2009 Krieg gegen die Taliban in Pakistan
2010–2011 Bürgerkrieg in der Elfenbeinküste
2011 Bürgerkrieg in Libyen
2011 Internationaler Militäreinsatz in Libyen 2011

seit 2011 Aufstand im Irak (nach US-Rückzug)
seit 2014 Irakkrise
seit 2014 Krieg gegen den Islamischen Staat

seit 2011 Bürgerkrieg in Syrien
seit 2014 Krieg gegen den Islamischen Staat

seit 2012 Rebellion der Bewegung 23. März
seit 2012 Konflikt in Mali
2013–2014 Opération Serval

seit 2013 Bürgerkrieg im Südsudan
seit 2014 Krieg in der Ostukraine
2014 Krieg in Gaza


----------



## bike (9 Februar 2017)

Als Erholung von dem vorherigen geistigen bzw geistlosen Durchfall zurück zum Thema

http://everysecondcounts.eu/

bike

btw: das hat Bayern nicht verdient.


----------



## Rudi (9 Februar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Asche auf mein Haupt, habe wohl gestern schon etwas zu müde in die Glotze geschaut.
> 
> 
> bike



Tut mr leid, aber manchmal kommt mir der Gedanke Du hast zu tief ins Glas geschaut.
(passiert mir aber auch)


----------



## bike (9 Februar 2017)

Sollte ich wohl machen, soll ja dazu führen, dass einem alles am Allerwertesten vorbei geht.
Doch ich soll bzw muss ja noch arbeiten. Und nach einem Bierabend versteckt sich morgens der Spiegel im Bad vor mir.
Oder soll ich aufhören abends noch zu programmieren?

bike


----------



## mariob (15 Februar 2017)

Hi,
in meinen freien Tagen mal kurz ins Forum mit der Arbeit, wie ich schon vor einiger Zeit schrob, man darf den unsichtbaren Hintergrund zu einer einzelnen im Vordergrund sichtbaren Person nicht vernachlässigen, schon ist der Onkel eingetütet:

https://www.heise.de/tp/features/Di...men-Koenig-Donald-an-die-Kandare-3626558.html

Eine sehr treffende Analyse, ich denke dem ist nicht wirklich viel hinzuzufügen. Also alles beim alten .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Lebenslang (15 Februar 2017)

Die Arroganz unserer Politiker gegenüber Herrn Trump halte ich für nicht angemessen.
Unserer Medien machen zur Zeit  aber auch wirklich alles schlecht was über den Teich kommt, jeder drittklassige Comedian springt auf den Zug auf und basht Trump.
Wer die in deutschen Medien zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen über Trump nutzt um sich eine (meist) negative Meinung zu bilden, könnte in in die Irre geführt werden.


----------



## bike (16 Februar 2017)

Wenn der Sicherheitsberater mit dem Kreml telefoniert und Lockerung der Sanktionen zusagt und den Vizepresidenten darüber belügt, sind das deutsche neagtive Medien?
Wenn der Arbeitsminister illegal Eingereiste beschäftigt, sind das deutsche neagtive Medien?
Wenn im Wahlkampf das Trumpeltier mit dem russischen Geheimdienst zusammenarbeitet, sind das deutsche neagtive Medien?
Wenn du ausser Grundlagendeutsch auch eine Fremdsprache kannst schau dir einmal die Amisender an. Selbst Fox News berichtet kritisch.
 Kannst du bitte deine AFD Brille ablegen? Dann siehst du was wirklich los ist


bike

btw: morgen kommt die Müllabfuhr. Wenn ich denen doch alles mitgeben kann, was dorthin gehört.


----------



## MSB (16 Februar 2017)

@bike
Im wesentlichen kann ich sagen, das sich die Trumpschen Aktionen derzeit im wesentlichen auf Inner-Amerika beziehen, und mir so gesehen ziemlich am A... vorbeigehen.
Das Typen ala Schulz nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand in D berechtigte Aussichten auf eine Kanzlerschaft hat, beunruhigt mich, relativ betrachtet, deutlich mehr.

Vielleicht also sollte man erst mal vor der eigenen Haustüre bleiben, anstatt sich künstlich über was aufzuregen, was man selbst, demokratisch oder sonstwie, eh nicht beeinflussen kann.

P.S. Sanktionen gg. Russland wg. der Krimschen Lächerlichkeit waren sowieso ... Harakiri ... und wenn die gelockert werden, wird einigen Kunden von mir und deren Auftragsbücher sicherlich freuen.
P.P.S. Der US Wahlkampf war doch schon immer die reinste Verarsche, das da die diversesten Interessensgruppen mitmischen ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich überraschend.


----------



## bike (16 Februar 2017)

MSB schrieb:


> P.S. Sanktionen gg. Russland wg. der Krimschen Lächerlichkeit waren sowieso ... Harakiri ... und wenn die gelockert werden, wird einigen Kunden von mir und deren Auftragsbücher sicherlich freuen.



Um Aufträge zu bekommen darf man die kriegerische Besetzung gut heißen?
Wäre nicht das Sudenland ein gutes Ziel? Das gehört doch zu Deutschland.
Und wenn Amiland mehr verdient, darf uns dann Russland besetzen?
ist Geld wirklich so wichtig?

Und Dir geht das Trumpeltier am Hintern vorbei? 
Dann kannst du auch die Atomwaffen im Iran, Nordkorea und Israel und sonstwo ignorieren.

Und ja, ich fürchte mich vor dem EuroSchulz.
Der Type ist für mich gefährlicher als die Petri oder der Geschichtslehrerersatznazi.
Die sind nur dumm, aber der Typ hat uns zu Zeiten wo er der EU Clown war komplett für dumm verkauft.
Wenn der an die Macht ist, möge die Macht NICHT mit ihm sein, dann ist CETA und TTIP dagegen was der macht, ein sicherer Bausparvertrag.

bike


----------



## MSB (16 Februar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Um Aufträge zu bekommen darf man die kriegerische Besetzung gut heißen?


Ich gehöre einfach zu den Leuten, die die Sache mit der Krim, als Sezession betrachtet, sprich die Mehrheit der Krimbevölkerung wollte, 
aufgrund der Gesamtpolitischen Lage, sich Russland anschließen, und die haben das in bester Demokratischer Manier getan.

Die Kacke war zu dem Zeitpunkt in der Ukraine ja eh schon am dampfen, 
woran Russland durch die seine ... finanziellen Überredungsmethoden ... beim Ukraine EU Deal, sicherlich nicht ganz Unschuldig war.



> Dann kannst du auch die Atomwaffen im Iran, Nordkorea und Israel und sonstwo ignorieren.


Tu ich auch ... allerdings möge man auch daran erinnern, welches Land, als bisher einziges, Atomwaffen auch tatsächlich real eingesetzt hat.
Man möge auch daran erinnern, welches Land mit einem gewissen Orangen Mittel, ganze Landstriche verwüstet hat, in faktisch schlimmerer Manier und insbesondere schlimmeren Langzeitolgen, als A-Waffen dazu in der Lage gewesen wären.
Man bedenke auch, das auch in D eine ganze Branche, vermutlich auch deine Firma, an kriegerischen Auseinandersetzungen, durch Rüstungsexporte im weitesten Sinne, und dafür nötige Produktionsmaschinen, prächtig mitprofitiert.

Wenn ich das alles so für mich zusammenfasse:
Kann gar nicht so schlimm werden, wie es im Grunde genommen schon ist.


----------



## bike (16 Februar 2017)

Stimmt Amiland ist sowohl allgemein als auch beruflich ein Katrastrofe.
In LA war ich in Firmen, in denen die Arbeiter weniger Rechte haben als ein Hund bzw Katze  (nix gegen Haustiere)
Die Amis haben in Japan gespielt und erkannt, dass die Technik aus Deutschland nicht zu beherrschen ist.

Und zu der Session: wir können doch solch eine Session beginnen.

Statement:

Ich plädiere für Deutschland in den Grenzen von 1829!
Hoch Deutschland
Und Venedig ist Deutsch!
Und daher Fasching bis Ende Februar!

Gott mit dir du Land der Bayer, 
Deutschland einig Vaterland( Zitat bayernhymnee)

bike


----------



## bike (16 Februar 2017)

Und ist eine Session nicht am Asschermittwoch vorbei?


bike


----------



## MSB (16 Februar 2017)

Fangen wir doch mit was realistischen an, wenn der Schulz Kanzler wird trennen wir Bayern von Deutschland.


----------



## Ralle (16 Februar 2017)

Leute echt, ich glaube nicht, das Schulz Kanzler wird, eher wird Trump Präsident ..., äh ...Sch...


----------



## bike (16 Februar 2017)

MSB schrieb:


> ... trennen wir Bayern von Deutschland.



Soviel Glück gibt es leider nicht, aber wir arbeiten daran.
Der AFD Junkie bekommt dann wohl kein Visa für unser Land,


back to topic:
Das Trumpletier hat sich nicht über die Fehler seiner Mitbetrüger beklagt, sondern dass es scheinbar Menschen gibt, die das  nicht wollen und daher   bekannt maachen. Das ist echt Stil.
Passt zu Petri Heil und dem Gauleiter. 
Wollen wir das?


bike


----------



## MSB (16 Februar 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Leute echt, ich glaube nicht, das Schulz Kanzler wird, eher wird Trump Präsident ..., äh ...Sch...


You're Fucked ... würde ich da sagen


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Februar 2017)

MSB schrieb:


> Fangen wir doch mit was realistischen an, wenn der Schulz Kanzler wird trennen wir Bayern von Deutschland.



Wenn diese Tröte Bundeskanzler werden sollte, dann werde ich Staatsbürger von Absurdistan.

Wobei das sogar mit der Wahl in den USA vergleichbar ist: Clinton vs Trump und Merkel vs Schulz.
Auf der einen Seite ein bekanntes kriminelles Dreckschwein das über Leichen geht, auf der anderen ein total hirnverbrannter Idiot.


----------



## bike (19 Februar 2017)

Also der Herr Schulz macht es doch richtig, er kümmert sich um seine Miarbeiter, die er braucht.
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...kus-engels-zu-dauerdienstreise-a-1135053.html
Also nur bei dem anheuern.
Soviel zu Thema Fairniss und Ehrlichkeit.


bike


----------



## bike (20 Februar 2017)

Schaut so unsere Zukunft aus?
Das Tumpeltier erklärte in Schweden sei es zu Übergriffen von Asylanten gekommen.
Hat er im Fernsehen gehört. Bei Fox News (heißen die nicht Fake news?). 
Wir hören auch jeden Tag etwas, aber die meisten werten und bewerten bevor sie etwas weiter geben und / oder glauben.
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/so...ie-hartz-reformen-angehen-will-a-1135419.html
Ich fand die Reaktion von Schweden klasse. 
Aber gehen die wirklich NACKT in die Sauna? 
Das ist ja der Beginn des Untergangs des Abendlandes! 

Und unser EU Betrüger will jetzt das Arbeitslosengeld verlängern und befristete Verträge reduzieren.
Wer hat denn hartz vier verbrochen? 
Wer stellt denn den Arbeitsminister? (Nach 20 Semenster Germanistik, ohne Abschluss, ist die zwar sächlich, aber wie wird so etwas bezeichnet?)
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/so...ie-hartz-reformen-angehen-will-a-1135419.html
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...eden-medien-kontern-mit-fakten-a-1135390.html
Armes Deutschland

bike


----------



## Bapho (21 Februar 2017)

Mich stört diese einseitige und stark polarisierende Berichterstattung. Das hat doch alles nicht mehr mit Journalismus zu tun. Ich möchte neutrale Artikel lesen die informieren und wo mit guter Recherche das drumherum abgeklopft wurde. Ein schönes Beispiel dafür ist zBsp. Tichys Einblick. Bei den anderen übliche Verdächtigen (Spiegel, Zeit, Welt usw.) lese ich nur fertige Meinungen. Nur würde ich mir meine Meinung eben gerne selbst bilden.
Ich mag den Trump ja auch nicht besonders, er ist der typische amerikanische Prolet mit viel Geld. Aber er wurde gewählt und das sollte man erstmal akzeptieren. Viele seiner Sachen wie die Mauer, die Einwanderung usw. hatte sein Vorgänger angerührt. Nur hat der dabei eben schön gelächelt.
Jetzt wird überall auf dieses rafür/dagegen Schema reduziert, egal ob Trump, Putin oder AFD. Nur weil ich den Putin nicht für das Monster halte, als das er immer dargestellt wird bin ich noch lange kein Fan von ihm.
Schön neue Welt.


----------



## bike (21 Februar 2017)

Bapho schrieb:


> Mich stört diese einseitige und stark polarisierende Berichterstattung.


Was ist einseitig, wenn das Trumpeltier selbst zu gibt es informiere sich nur aus dem Fernsehen? 
Und du hast ja Recht, wenn Journalisten recherchieren, was wirklich los ist, dann ist das "fake press" 



Bapho schrieb:


> Nur  weil ich den Putin nicht für das Monster halte, als das er immer  dargestellt wird bin ich noch lange kein Fan von ihm.
> Schön neue Welt.



Schon vor 80 Jahren hat jemand ein Land besetzt und das Ergebnis kennen wir. 
Sind das auch Fake news? 
[Zitat]
Es gab kein drittes Reich und keine Judenverfolgung, sondern nur 12 Jahre dunkler Geschichte.[/Zitat] 
Original AFD Beschreibung.

Die  Krim gehört zur Ukraine, das wurde so festgelegt. 
Und wurde von Russland besetzt,  das ist Fakt. 
Oder sind das fake News oder alternative Wahrheiten oder  postfaktische Informationen?
Aber wenn du dem Puddel erlaubst ein  Land anzugreifen und zu besetzen, dann können wir uns ja, wenn sich die  Verteidigungsausgaben so erhöhen, auch das Suddenland zurückholen, oder  sehe ich etwas falsch?

Ich bin für ein deutsches Reich in den Grenzen von 1237. Damals was selbst Venedig deutsch.


bike


----------



## TIA Portal (21 Februar 2017)

@Bike

*Bitte Bitte Bitte *nicht mehr schreiben zu diesem Thema.
Deine Antworten und Vergleiche über 200 Jahre Geschichte kann ich nicht länger ertragen. 
Immer wenn ich deine Beiträge über Politik lese wird mich schwindelig, übel und eine Magenverstimmung mit anschliessendem Übergeben.

Gehe lieber mit deiner Frau an die frische Luft einen Kaffee trinken. 
Ich hab gesagt Kaffee nicht Bier oder sonstige Spirituosen das ist besser für Dich und im September mach das Kreuz bei der SPD oder CDU/CSU und gut ist.

Danke


----------



## Bapho (21 Februar 2017)

@Bike
Wenn du Fieber hast geh halt zum Arzt, daß hält ja keiner aus. 
Wenn ich auf den ganzen großen deutschen Newsseiten ständig nur Trump lese, Trump ist doof, Trump ist gestolpert, Trump sieht scheisse aus, Trump schaut Fernsehen, Trump ist doof, Trump ist doof, Trump ist doof, dann nervt das einfach. Ja er ist ein Idiot, ja er wurde gewählt und das ist ein Problem der Amerikaner. Was da seit paar Woche in Frankreich lost ist wird da nicht thematisiert. Aber der Herr Chuuulz ist nun der Heilsbringer, er bringt lahme zum Gehen und macht das es früh wieder hell wird. Er will sich für die kleinen, hart arbeitenden Leute einsetzen. Ich vermute mal das klein bezieht sich auf die Körpergröße...

Mich nervt das nurnoch...


----------



## Captain Future (21 Februar 2017)

Vorsicht Leute durch seine Ebay Connection ist die Aktion auch normal am 11.02. ausgelaufen.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (21 Februar 2017)

@TIA Portal , Captain Future, Bapho

Ich würde den Bike ja auch nicht zu meinem engeren Freundeskreis zählen .

aber was soll das ? (in den letzen 3 Beiträgen )
ihr müsst das was Bike schreibt nicht lesen.
auch ihr dürft euren Schwachsinn hier absondern.  

also wo liegt euer Problem ?


----------



## bike (21 Februar 2017)

Seltsam, dass immer wieder die selben sich aufregen.
Wegen 200 Jahren: 1237 ist länger vorbei als 200 Jahre. Doch was ist falsch?
Selbst der Geschlichtsverdreher Höcke hat auch eingesehen, dass seine AFD Brille wohl beschlagen ist.
Solltest deine auch einmal reinigen, vielleicht hilft es.

Wegen Beschreibung von und über Trumpeltier: 
War es Lincon, der sagte was besser ist?
Ein Regierung ohne Presse oder eine Presse ohne Regierung? 
Zweiteres ist besser.
Und wenn der Trumpeltier zwitschert, dass in Schweden .... 
Dann ist es richtig und wichtig darüber zu schreiben und zu reden.

Wegen der Auktion: Die Staatsanwaltschaft schaut bestimmt nach und ich habe lediglich geschrieben,dass sich ebay und / oder die Justiz darum kümmert. 
Ich habe leider keine AFD Brille, die mich daran hintert, gegen solchen Schwachsinn etwas zu machen.


bike


----------



## bike (21 Februar 2017)

@Gedöns: Freunde über das Netz? Wenn du auf ein Bier vorbeilommst, kann es vielleicht etwas werden.

Noch was:
Habe gerade nachgeschaut.
Ob das bei manchen deren geistigen D... heilen hilft?
http://www.perenterol.de/index.html

Nix für ungut.


bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Februar 2017)

Guten Abend und nichts für ungut.

Ich denke, dass Staatsanwaltschaften sich um andere Sachen kümmern müssen als solche Ebay
Texte. Außerdem, wenn es vor Gericht kommt, ist es Beleidigung oder wird es schnell vom Anwalt
als Kunst deklariert ( funktionierte ja schon einmal ). 
Ich habe gerade im Fernsehen die Karnevalswagen von irgendwo in Hessen gesehen. Wenn man die so sieht,
könnte einigen Staatsmännern ebenfalls der Kragen platzen ( vor allem einen in der TR ). Bekommen die jetzt auch
alle Anzeigen wegen Beleidigung oder Amtsanmaßung...


Aber wie gesagt, nichts für Ungut. 

Mit Grüßen


----------



## TIA Portal (21 Februar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> @Gedöns: Freunde über das Netz? Wenn du auf ein Bier vorbeilommst, kann es vielleicht etwas werden.
> 
> bike



Das ist dein Problem nix Bier wie jeden Tag ab 9°° 
Auf einen Kaffee kommt er vielleicht vorbei und ich auch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Februar 2017)

Bike, politische Meinung hin oder her. Ich schätze deine Einladung auf ein Bier, auch wenn Sie nicht
an mich ging. Ich würde vorbei kommen  Es gibt ja auch viele andere Gesprächsthemen.



> Das ist dein Problem nix Bier wie jeden Tag ab 9°°
> Auf einen Kaffee kommt er vielleicht vorbei und ich auch.



Sehr unfreundlich, wie auf eine Einladung reagiert wird.

Würdest du ihm dass auch sagen, wenn er vor dir steht oder nur anonym aus dem
Wohnzimmer?

Naja


----------



## TIA Portal (21 Februar 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Würdest du ihm dass auch sagen, wenn er vor dir steht oder nur anonym aus dem
> Wohnzimmer?
> 
> Naja



Da würde ein Traum in Erfüllung gehen. Wenn wir das irgendwie arrangieren könnten wäre toll.
Du kannst auch gerne dabei sein beim Bierchen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Februar 2017)

Auf ein Feierabendbier komme ich gerne mal vorbei 

Aber zurück zum Thema. Ich bin wirklich gespannt, was in den nächsten 6 Monaten
so noch alles kommt. 

Mit Grüßen und nix für ungut!


----------



## bike (21 Februar 2017)

Wenn irgend jemand in Sachsen-Anhalt zu tun hat oder dort wohnt, der ist IMMER herzlich eingeladen.
In einem der 10 Hütten und den 10 000 m² hier gibt es Platz für alle, die Menschen sind.
Es gibt nicht nur Bier, sondern auch Kaffee und besser noch, viel Arbeit 
Zum Feierabend oder auch sonst wird auch gut gegessen. 
Habe einen bekannten Grillplatz mit den entsprechenden Zuliefer (z.B.Wildpark)
Ohne Mampf kein Kampf

Bitte die AFD Brille aber vorher absetzen, danke.


bike


----------



## Peter Gedöns (22 Februar 2017)

bike schrieb:


> @Gedöns: Freunde über das Netz? Wenn du auf ein Bier vorbeilommst, kann es vielleicht etwas werden.


 nu werd man nich gleich euphorisch, sollte es wieder ein Forum Treffen in Ostrach geben  werde ich dort sein. 

@ TIA Portal mit wem ich wann wo Bier oder sonst was trinke kann ich selbst entscheiden.
und eins ist sicher du bist so ziemlich am Ende  der Liste.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 Februar 2017)

Zitat:


> US-Pressefreiheit
> Journalisten beklagen Klima der Angst
> 
> US-Journalisten sehen die Pressefreiheit in ihrem Land in Gefahr. Eine Studie führt Repressalien auf, Überwachung, Strafverfolgung und Blockaden. Seit Richard Nixon habe sich kein Präsident so aggressiv verhalten wie ...



Wer errät um welchen Präsidenten es in diesem Artikel aus dem ehemaligen Nachrichtenmagazin geht?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Februar 2017)

Habe mich verlesen


----------



## hucki (27 Februar 2017)

Google meint mirror.


----------



## Bapho (28 Februar 2017)

Der hatte aber dabei nett gelächelt, da ist das was anderes.


----------



## Bits_And_More (28 Februar 2017)

Hier übrigens die Quelle: 

Das soll aber nicht Trumps Verhalten entschuldigen oder verharmlosen. CPJ kritisiert auch Trumps Verhalten scharf : "





> "We are concerned by the decision to bar reporters from a press secretary briefing. The U.S. should be promoting press freedom and access to information."


----------



## bike (2 März 2017)

Hier einmal etwas optimistisches 
https://de.finance.yahoo.com/nachri...n-überraschen-vorhersagen-bill-113904938.html 


bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 August 2018)

Ich habe mir diesen Beitrag noch mal in Ruhe durchgelesen. Die begeisterten Stimmen sind ja mittlerweile verstummt.




Captain Future schrieb:


> Ob* Gut *oder *SCHLECHT* bei Trump kann man sehen, staunen und lernen wie *Wahlversprechen eingelöst werden*.
> 3-4 Tage im Amt und schon einige Sachen erledigt.
> 
> Donald Trumps erster Arbeitstag -> Austritt aus dem Transpazifischen Handelsabkommen
> ...




Captain Future, siehst du dies immer noch so? Ein Macher und nicht nur ein Quatscher?



> Donald Trumps erster Arbeitstag -> Austritt aus dem Transpazifischen Handelsabkommen


>Und jetzt überlegt man, wieder einzusteigen.



> Donald Trumps Mauer nach Mexiko -> bewilligt


>Wo ist die Mauer? Ach ja, kann man mit einer Mauer Menschen aufhalten ( DDR )?



> Donald Trump sagt Mexiko soll Mauer bezahlen -> 20% Einfuhrsteuer


Und Mexiko verhängt sogenannte "Vergeltungszölle"



> Donald Trump sagt Einreisesperre für Muslime -> schon durch ?? wenn nicht dann kommt das noch


>Ist das denn mittlerweile schon durch oder vielleicht nicht?


----------



## Krumnix (29 August 2018)

Ja und umgekehrt muss man aber auch sagen, dass er immer noch im Amt ist, egal, wieviel ihn los werden wollen.
Wenn ich jede Schlagzeile in den Medien glauben schenken sollte, dann wäre Trump schon 20 mal "gefeuert".
Aber irgendwie schafft der es immer wieder, weiter zu machen. Ob gut oder schlecht, ist eine andere Geschichte.

Ich frage mich echt, wie der das immer schafft


----------



## Ralle (30 August 2018)

Im Grunde können wir diese Geschehen ja nur beobachten.
Ich bin eher kein Trump-Fan, aber eine Sache muß man ihm wirklich zugestehen.
Er hat der Welt gezeigt, dass auf nichts und niemanden Verlaß ist und dass eine grenzenlose Globalisierung, ganz schnell an Grenzen kommt.
Viele Firmen begreifen vielleicht, dass es nicht das Schlechteste ist, zu Hause, in der halbwegs sicheren Heimat einen Hafen zu haben und dort auch zu produzieren um im Fall der Fälle überleben zu können.
Das wäre wünschenswert, denn wenn man sieht, wie abhängig unsere Waren- und Wertschöpfungsketten z.B. von China sind, dann kann einem Angst und Bange werden.
Wenn die Ernst machen, dann gibt es hier innerhalb von Tagen kein iPhone, keinen Mac, ach, überhaupt kein Samrtphone mehr und das ist nur mal so ein kleines Beispiel.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 August 2018)

> Viele Firmen begreifen vielleicht, dass es nicht das Schlechteste ist,  zu Hause, in der halbwegs sicheren Heimat einen Hafen zu haben und dort  auch zu produzieren um im Fall der Fälle überleben zu können.


*ACK*

Ja, ich kenne auch eine Firma, welche sich langsam aus der Türkei zurück zieht und eine, welche eine Produktionshalle in Bulgarien geplant hat und dies nur doch wieder verwirft.



> Das wäre wünschenswert, denn wenn man sieht, wie abhängig unsere Waren- und Wertschöpfungsketten


Ja, die Abhängigkeiten sind enorm und unterschätzt. Gerade in der Leiterplattenproduktion, für welchen Bereich auch immer kommt
ein unglaublich hoher Anteil an Bauteilen aus China oder zumindest aus dieser Richtung. Wird hier einmal ein paar Tage nichts geliefert,
stehen viele auf dem Schlauch. Große Lagerkapazitäten gibt es ja dank dem JustInTime Prinzip auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Krumnix (11 September 2018)

In Sachen Apple finde ich Trumps Antwort echt nicht schlecht. So ein sch*** Handy von denen kostet 1000€ und weit mehr, produziert wird es in China für grade mal 250 Dollar, versteuert wird in Irland und kaufen sollen es dann die Amerikaner (und andere). 
Wer soll den bitte die Dinger noch kaufen, wenn keiner mehr im Land Geld verdient und alles im Ausland produziert wird?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 September 2018)

> Wer soll den bitte die Dinger noch kaufen, wenn keiner mehr im Land Geld verdient und alles im Ausland produziert wird?



Na dann sollen Sie es halt in den USA produzieren, dann kosten die Produktion 500 € und das Handy wird für 2.000 € verkauft.


----------



## Krumnix (11 September 2018)

Das wäre ein Weg. Dann würden die Leute auch nicht alle 6 Monate ein Neues kaufen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 September 2018)

> Das wäre ein Weg. Dann würden die Leute auch nicht alle 6 Monate ein Neues kaufen :smile:



Genau, das abgewöhnen der Wegwerfmentalität kann wohl nur über den Geldbeutel gehen 
Oder über Exportstopps durch China aufgrund diverser Disharmonien mit USA´s Oberstem


----------



## Krumnix (11 September 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Oder über Exportstopps durch China aufgrund diverser Disharmonien mit USA´s Oberstem



Und schon hat Trump doch  zur Klimarettung beigetragen, wenn auch nur ungewollt


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 September 2018)

> Und schon hat Trump doch  zur Klimarettung beigetragen



Ja, aber leider kommt bei ihm so viel heiße Luft raus, dass dies wohl wieder ausgeglichen sein wird.


----------

